# Win a free bow! Athens newest bow.. we need a name



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Free bow to the winner? Black widow. Spider theme and they are one of the top five deadliest.


----------



## Dv8tion (Jan 24, 2012)

The GAUNTLET!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

keith stone (so smooth)

Velocitor


----------



## Mumbles24 (Jan 2, 2013)

Aorta, because that bad boy is going to sever lots of them. 
When the name sticks, do I get one? 70# limbs, 29.5 draw! 

That really is lovely machining. Really appealing design.


----------



## Dv8tion (Jan 24, 2012)

The SLINGBLADE!


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Sickle


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

BLADE, since it looks like a couple of blades on the riser.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dv8tion (Jan 24, 2012)

The CARNIVORE!


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

The Raider


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Carbon Fury,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dv8tion (Jan 24, 2012)

Run the GAUNTLET with the CARNIVORE SLINGBLADE!


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

The architect


----------



## DrOpPoInT1110 (Jan 7, 2013)

Athens "Akribis": Greek word for Precise/sharp. Its a sharp looking bow and if its accurate, seems like the perfect name.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Sawtooth


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Athens Guillotine, because it was engineered to kill.

Sweet bow btw.


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

Athens Reaper, the semi-circular cut-outs resemble reaper blades


----------



## benny t (Feb 5, 2008)

Wicked enforcer!!!!!


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Im going with Raptor. The circular cutouts have the shape of raptor claws. Could make some pretty sick limb graphics off of it.


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

I see a blade or sword in that riser design

Katana
Scimitar
Sabre
Blade


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

warship


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

The Sythe, it'll mow them down!.


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

*Athens Barbarian*


----------



## sams (Jan 14, 2013)

Dead zone


----------



## zakk54 (Sep 20, 2005)

Athens *"Testament"*

_"A Testament to the Quality and to the Faith...!"_


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Razor! Or hell razor


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

looks a little like some brass knuckles so I'm gonna go with the.................PUNISHER!


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

Athens Einstein........the design is genius.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Sicklesword


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

The Athens _Thanatos_ (Greek word for Death) ...


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Athens BattleAxe

Or the Athens IWANTONE


----------



## brando75 (Sep 19, 2010)

Widow Maker


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> If we use your idea I will give you a $300 off msrp coupon to be used towards any of our bows.


heck of a deal there! hope my idea wins!


----------



## Tyler Radke (Feb 15, 2011)

Ballista for the medieval weapon that was a large crew manned mechanical bow that fired heavy bolts long distances with accuracy and devastation.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

How about the Orion ..
A couple more ..The Odyssey or perhaps the Odysseus who was a legendary Greek archer...


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

kraken


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

JHENS87 said:


> Athens BattleAxe
> 
> Or the Athens IWANTONE


Battle Axe was my original idea but the girls in the office said no way.


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

when does this contest end??


----------



## RalloZ35 (Jul 5, 2012)

The Black Plague


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Saber


----------



## jpd350 (Jun 9, 2012)

Athens axceede


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens "Tribal". First thing it reminded me of when I opened the pic was tribal tattoo work


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

Gladiator


----------



## alphaburner (Jan 28, 2010)

Athens " revelation"


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Athens Dagger


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Battle Axe was my original idea but the girls in the office said no way.


over rule and use battle axe lol


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Terminator


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

Minotaur


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Deathstalker

This highly venomous scorpion residing primarily in North Africa and the Middle East is responsible for over 75% of scorpion related deaths every year. Although healthy adults usually only feel unbearable pain, children that are envenomated suffer fever, coma, convulsions, and paralysis before their lungs fill up and they drown in their own fluids.


----------



## wapster (Apr 4, 2008)

Amendment......in thought of the times we are living in


----------



## alphaburner (Jan 28, 2010)

Athens "disciple"


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

Dark Knight
Machine
Religion
Ares (Greek god of war)
Nyx (Greek Goddess of night)

Arch
Stellar
Vital


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Griffin


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

I may have an interesting idea for a bow design if you're interested? (something very different)


----------



## alphaburner (Jan 28, 2010)

Athens " resurrection'


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

I guess you could also call it The Athens Spartan ...


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I posted some suggestions on your other thread.


----------



## Bow chic (Jan 1, 2013)

Gotham ( it reminds me of the Batman symbol)


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ivok said:


> I may have an interesting idea for a bow design if you're interested? (something very different)


You can email me.. address is in my signature


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Athens intrepid! ( courageous, fearless )


----------



## alphaburner (Jan 28, 2010)

athens " testament"


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

gargoyle
Mamba


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

hambini said:


> when does this contest end??


When a name is picked


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

Athens Alliance 
An alliance is a pact, coalition or friendship between two or more parties, made in order to advance common goals and to secure common interests.


----------



## alphaburner (Jan 28, 2010)

Athens " MESSIAH"


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Loki


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Athens Scalpel


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

Forgot the Titans 
Eos
Styx
Perses


----------



## liverlover (Jan 29, 2010)

The Athens Savage would sound good.


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

Spartacus
Titus


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Gage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Apache,Blaze,Brutus,Caspar,Champion,Dynamo ,Fang,Hawk,Mo-Jo,Nitro ,Rambo,Ranger,Scamp,Spike,Victor,Arachna,Crimson,Cyclops,Fang,Phantom,Raven,Reaper,VooDoo,Wolverine,venom,venom venom we have it venom ! or reaper maybe raven?


----------



## hardcorearcher (Jul 12, 2011)

Athen Fatality!!


----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

The Licorice Sticker


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

RidgeBack
Widow


----------



## Ringleader (Jul 19, 2008)

Brass knuckles


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

Torch!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Predator*


----------



## wapster (Apr 4, 2008)

Pendulum......Or?....Vision


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

The "APOSTLE".....


----------



## hard nock life (May 9, 2010)

looks awesome Athens Razorback


----------



## hardcorearcher (Jul 12, 2011)

Athens Fatality I mean!!


----------



## liverlover (Jan 29, 2010)

Athens Sensation


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I am with Athens Testament

That bow has the best riser design I have ever seen, it is awesome.
Definately gonna try this bow out before I buy.
Thanx for sharing Rodney


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Samurai


----------



## steelerhead95 (Aug 27, 2012)

DEVASTATOR
or
SHREDDER
or
FURY


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Demise


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Stiletto or The Stiletto Scalpel or Stiletto SPIKE......Looks AWESOME!!!! Retail???


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

The Reaper. That is who would be carrying something like that afield.....


----------



## Bowslinger99 (Sep 9, 2012)

Athens Gautier..... meaning ruler of the army


----------



## aaronb10 (Jan 15, 2010)

"The Spider Wasp"


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Fatal Flat-liner


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Precise or Precision


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Athens Slayer


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

The iBow. jklol


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Athens Wicked Black


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Athens Mafia


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

Athens Edege!


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

treetops said:


> Dark Knight
> Machine
> Religion
> Ares (Greek god of war)
> ...


Pick this guy^^


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Death Drainage


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

I think the Athens Extreme sounds pretty good.


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Memory Maker


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens triton


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

lets not forget " the apocalypse". for the 12-21-12 that never happened


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Athens Myth


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens Whisper


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Well it has blades as mentioned 20x before, but the angle at which they sit and with those awesome looking cutouts on the side and the way the cams look on it, makes me thing of only one thing;

This bow should be called the Athens Mantis.

The top and bottom end of the riser resemble the bladed forearms, with sharp looking inner pointing claw-cams upon the end of it. The light weight front of the riser looks like chitin armor to me.

And on top of that, a mantis is a rather ferocious lightweight, fast striking creature. Designed to kill surely applies.

I must say I really like the looks on this one. The Recluse is good looking too, but this one takes it.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Athens Sacrifice


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Bleeding Heart


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Death and Black Death (blacked out version)


----------



## aabowhunter (Mar 15, 2010)

Athens Arch Rival


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Athens critter getter !


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Cannibal


----------



## npbow (Dec 30, 2009)

Athens Executioner


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

Death dealer.

Sinister

Underworld

Puma or Panther

Swift


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Black ICE ....Like the weather we are having lol


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

B. A. M. Bada.. Mother


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Spiral STING


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

Athens Warrior


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Miracle,Faith,
Jade,Hope,Patience,Bond,Candace,Dawn,warthog, Electra,panther, ok lets get serious-------- Mirage,Tempest,Crimson,Rave,Refuge, Victor,Darkness,Gabriel,Obsidian,Wolverine,Sorin,Dred,Jaguar


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn, lots of good names. Great way to name a bow. 

Just dawned on me, that's it "*Damned*".


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

dark one,Blade,raven,Blood,Ember,Omega,Thorn,Wolf Athens attack ,wolf


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Violent Strike


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Athens Poseidon (greek god)


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Intensity


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Athens Untouchable


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

Eclipse

Darkness

Silence

Storm


----------



## rtm20012003 (Dec 5, 2010)

athens abyss


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Hurricane


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Richter Scale


----------



## Janss72 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hercules, half man half god, the bow is half normal half out of this world and totally awesome


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

wreckless


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

The Terminator.


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Champ or Champion


----------



## Quartermoons (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd keep in line with the Recluse branding, Recluse XRT, Recluse GII, something that continues the evolution of that model. One of the cooler model names out there, build on it.


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Death Dagger..........Sure looks like 1 lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Sudden Impact


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Stalker

Striker




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Black Widow


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens Scythe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brad k (Jan 8, 2009)

Exterminator


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

Athens intensity

Athens obsession

Athens infinity

Athens scepter

Athens spectre

Athens virus (it's deadly)

Viper.

boomslang.


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Dark horse

Expedition

Fusion

Alive

Enlighten

Arsenic

Banshee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

S kicker


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

I have the best name for this awesome looking bow. How about the:
ATHENS ANNIHILATOR!


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

"Nautilus". Kinda looks like the ship from 20000 leagues under the sea too


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Final RUT


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Athens 'Nomad'


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Team Player


----------



## Jamo319 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

The Athens Aggressor or Athens Agro. It looks so aggressive!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens ATTITUDE


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Tarbilly said:


> Athens ATTITUDE


BAD Attitude


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens legend, Athens abyss,Athens Doom,  i am running out here ---Athens Smoke, hurricane,


----------



## NaturalJon (Sep 13, 2012)

Athens Predator


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

The Athens SPEED LIMIT


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Sound barrier


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Athens Ambition


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Refuge


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

That thing looks like a PHANTOM to me


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens IMPALER


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I would keep with the Greek myth and go Charon (ferryman that carries the souls over the river styx) or Styxs its self.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Rogue
Barbarian
Death Star
Scorpion


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

D.O.A...Death on Arrival


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens " mechanical"


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens Mako , Mantis,Falcon,Tiger


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Revenge


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

geronimo


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Blood sport


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens focus


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

NOBAMA lol


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

SONIC Speed


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Speed Zone


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Expired


----------



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

Athens Olympian, Athens Exo, Athens Professional, Athens Uprising, Athens Infinity, Athens Covert, Athens Incognito, Athens Cloak


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

How about The Xerox


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Omega


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens KOOL....Dang did everyone give up? lol


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens excellence :darkbeer:


----------



## barmar65 (May 4, 2012)

x2 for raptor


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

I've heard of a Z name...How about the A 1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

Expedition


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Angel of Death

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## SunRiverMan (May 30, 2007)

The Athens RZBK (Razorback)


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

The V I B.............very Impressive Bow


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens Revelation. 

What happens in Revelations? The world as we know it ends and becomes new. That bow looks like a Revelation. Something has been reveled as in a new world of bows. Might work. Especially considering the history with the Hollowed Ground Outdoors bow.


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Fugitive


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens flame	, Athens warlock, Athens Fierce, that's it i am done


----------



## barmar65 (May 4, 2012)

anarchy


----------



## DrOpPoInT1110 (Jan 7, 2013)

Came up with a couple more names. Athens "Azrael"....Azrael is the angel of death. the fin/blade details on the riser almost look like wings, you've got the black finish and its deadly. Or, the 'Artemis'- Greek God of the hunt- speaks for itself. "Venator"- latin for hunter.


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens ASSUALT


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens abuse


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

Looks like a klingon( Bat'leth). The cable slide looks like it needs to be an inch longer.


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens SCORE


----------



## mqshooter (Jan 22, 2003)

Slice or Slade, Slick or Spice


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm Out....great Looking Bow!!!! Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowslinger99 (Sep 9, 2012)

Athens Obsidian


----------



## wv_hunter (Oct 5, 2007)

Athens Avenger.


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

Athens Legion


----------



## NaturalJon (Sep 13, 2012)

Athens Species


----------



## Bowslinger99 (Sep 9, 2012)

Athens equalizer


----------



## daduck (Jan 3, 2013)

Saber


----------



## celtpaddy (May 16, 2011)

Mavet Hebrew word for Death.


----------



## zukiii (Dec 6, 2012)

Athens Adrenaline


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

The Athens Renegade.....

That bow just looks rebellious compared to a typical riser and just sounds sweet. I shot the Renegade today and man what a shooter!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NaturalJon (Sep 13, 2012)

Athens Evolution


----------



## DrOpPoInT1110 (Jan 7, 2013)

...and one more for now: Athens "Victor" -conqueror in latin. basically the same meaning in english as well.


----------



## kbru22 (Sep 10, 2012)

ATHENS "BLACKFIN", Scarey Fast & Deadly if Provoked


----------



## WldlfPopCntrlXp (Oct 13, 2009)

Athens - God of War
Athens - Collateral Damage
Athens - Grudge
Athens - Promise
Athens - Halo
Athens - Sickness
Athens - Solitaire


----------



## NaturalJon (Sep 13, 2012)

Athens Doom


----------



## Andrew.C (Oct 6, 2011)

Athens Attrition


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

The Revelation


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

I like Blade as has been suggested.


----------



## brando75 (Sep 19, 2010)

Athens Libitina, Athens Storm


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

Keen


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Talon


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens Attitude

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Athens Shuriken. It brings to mind a throwing star.

Athens Tomahawk.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

massacre


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

barmar65 said:


> anarchy


Already in use by Bear.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens Titan,Athens Zeus, Athens Jupiter, Athens Saturn , Athens Neptune, Athens Hades, Athens Selena, Athens Saturn Athens Trojan, Athens Achilles, Athens Argus, Athens Ixion, Athens Python,


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

Calamity


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Empire


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

clingon


----------



## g_c_c_23 (Jul 19, 2008)

How bout madousa or medousa not really sure how you would spell it. The dark knight? Or since its a biblically oriented company you could go with lucifer or el diablo


----------



## cullin05 (Dec 17, 2012)

No doubt that bow is an "Athens Zeus" My first Choice because Z names always sell
or "Athens Acropolis" 
or "Parthenon"

I will have mine in 28.5 draw 60# Max Thank-You, Love the Look!


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Athens Guillotine


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Black out


----------



## Range Junkie (Jan 14, 2013)

Matrix or Edge


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Shredder


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens "Crusade"


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

Athens Redemption


----------



## Range Junkie (Jan 14, 2013)

Ambush


----------



## tbuckslr (Nov 23, 2006)

Reaper


----------



## Range Junkie (Jan 14, 2013)

Warlock


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Range Junkie said:


> Matrix or Edge


Already being used by Hoyt.


----------



## Range Junkie (Jan 14, 2013)

Executioner


----------



## MoNsTeR_7 (Sep 12, 2010)

Velociraptor


----------



## therster (Jan 14, 2010)

Assassin


----------



## wapster (Apr 4, 2008)

Athens Emperor


----------



## blaze08 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Blaze.


----------



## Range Junkie (Jan 14, 2013)

Siege


----------



## celtpaddy (May 16, 2011)

Tarbilly said:


> NOBAMA lol


Then they'll be free


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

How about we get Medieval:

Athens Katar
Athens Halberd
Athens Sickle
Athens Parasol
Athens Corseques


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Apollo. Seriously, how is "Athens" not tapping the Greek god names, especially the one that was an archer!


----------



## MoNsTeR_7 (Sep 12, 2010)

"Ares" dark god of war


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

First glance at that riser design and I saw an Eclipse. Athens Eclipse. Just PM me for my mailing address to send the $300.00. LOL


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

g_c_c_23 said:


> How bout madousa or medousa not really sure how you would spell it. The dark knight? Or since its a biblically oriented company you could go with lucifer or el diablo


Isn't el diablo a bad ass fighting chicken? What relevance does that have to being biblical? 

Shake & Bake!


----------



## cullin05 (Dec 17, 2012)

"Athens Apollyon"


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

hrtlnd164 said:


> First glance at that riser design and I saw an Eclipse. Athens Eclipse. Just PM me for my mailing address to send the $300.00. LOL


New Breed would prefer we not use their bow name


----------



## thugsmasher (Oct 15, 2010)

Athens Archetype 

(pron.: /ˈɑrkɪtaɪp/) is a universally understood symbol, term, [1] statement, or pattern of behavior, a prototype upon which others are copied, patterned, or emulated. Archetypes are often used in myths and storytelling across different cultures.


----------



## brando75 (Sep 19, 2010)

Last two from me cause one of them wins: Athens Archangel or Athens Fallen Angel


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> New Breed would prefer we not use their bow name


OK then how bout $150.00. Just funning a bit with you Rodney. Great looking bow.


----------



## HarrisZL (Dec 29, 2009)

raptor came to mind first but someone already said it


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Batleth


----------



## hammerhunter (Nov 25, 2007)

Athens "Cardiologist"


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Athens Reaver

Athens Achilles

Athens Epiphany


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Berzerker?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berserker


----------



## Camp Creeker (Nov 11, 2012)

Thermopylae
The battle of 300 at Thermopylae pass.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Unicron said:


> Well it has blades as mentioned 20x before, but the angle at which they sit and with those awesome looking cutouts on the side and the way the cams look on it, makes me thing of only one thing;
> 
> This bow should be called the Athens Mantis.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Claymore, Scythe, Warhammer all medieval weapons. The cutouts on the back of riser look like the blade on a scythe.


----------



## Lucky13Ranch (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens Blade or Athens Bedlam!! Sweet ride regardless!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShootinStix (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Athens newest bow.. we need a name*



rodney482 said:


>




Arachnoid, or Recluse


Sent from my SPH-P600 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Smoman (Jul 27, 2010)

Athens Holeshot


----------



## ramhead99 (Jul 30, 2012)

Don't think any of these have been listed
The Extreme 
Ex-1
Shadow
Silence
Jaded
Renegade
Spade
Harvester


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Scimitar


----------



## ramhead99 (Jul 30, 2012)

Let us know when you pick one!


----------



## sprtsmen247 (Jan 4, 2011)

"Mantis" the way a praying mantis looks like it has blades and all sharp edges looks like that bow


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Athens Scythe, Athens Claymore, Athens Warhammer all sound good to me


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Switchblade


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Bane
pureblood
Devout
Guardian
Vigilant
Triumph


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Kalcoone said:


> Isn't el diablo a bad ass fighting chicken? What relevance does that have to being biblical?
> 
> Shake & Bake!


or the "Magic Man" lol Ricky Bobby


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Kalcoone said:


> Isn't el diablo a bad ass fighting chicken? What relevance does that have to being biblical?
> 
> Shake & Bake!


El Diablo is Spanish and means "the Devil".


----------



## kbru22 (Sep 10, 2012)

Athens "katana"


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Raven


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Athens Apollo


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Zap


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Komodo


----------



## hgoen (Nov 10, 2011)

Gladiator (last one standing)


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

The Bat`Leth,,,,from The klingons weapon of choice in star trek,,


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens risen


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Gladius (roman sword)
Kopis (greek sword)


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Buster of Xs said:


> El Diablo is Spanish and means "the Devil".


He is refering to talladaga nights


----------



## Makaveli (May 18, 2011)

The reaper


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Athens Nemesis


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Demon, demonator, sphinx, benchmark, surgeon, doctor,


----------



## hardcorearcher (Jul 12, 2011)

The Athens "Fatality" Engineered to Kill


----------



## bo_cephus (Jan 20, 2012)

Athens "Axe". An axe designed to kill like no other.......


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Athens Salticidae or Athens salticid

Salticidae is the largest family of spiders. They are jumping hunters. When I think of Athens...I always think of the spider names.


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

rodney482 said:


>


That is a Demon. No getting around it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

hardcorearcher said:


> The Athens "Fatality" Engineered to Kill


Fatality is good


----------



## JJB2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hatchet - short, quick, deadly


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens Tap Out


----------



## mjsteps (Jun 2, 2012)

Athens " Black Magic".


----------



## JJB2 (Apr 7, 2012)

What are ATA and BH on this one? Same adjustable let off as well?


----------



## TexasBowman11 (Oct 17, 2012)

Any reason why Athens went away from the T.R.C.S on this bow?

Oh and Athens Achilles would be my vote. This bow looks wicked! If Batman bowhunted...... This is the bow he would use.


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Mortality.


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Warlock


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

Archangel is sweet also


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

We need specs!


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

Exhilarator


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

LFR= *L*et *F*reedom *R*ing.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

Excaliber


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

I was going to say the "dark night" as well but someone already said that. So I second that one....reminds me of batman for some reason.


----------



## Hondov65 (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Olympian"*


----------



## JJB2 (Apr 7, 2012)

A *Hatchet* is also light, so short (enough), quick, deadly, light - everything you want in a good hunting bow.


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

therster said:


> Assassin


BowTech has that one...


----------



## Jeremy_h1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Machete


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

"Divinity". Its as simple as that. BOOM!


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Venom, not sure if said already


----------



## gdawg5950 (Mar 22, 2009)

"Trinity"


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

Athens Fantasy

All of your dreams just came true.


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Sabertooth, Fang, Chaoseater,


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

The athens "Attain" making the impossible a reality.


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

Athens has the Ibex so.......

How about the Athens Sable?

Their horns remind me of the riser radii.


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Buster of Xs said:


> El Diablo is Spanish and means "the Devil".


That's not what Ricky Bobby said.


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Cerberus


----------



## demoIL (Jan 1, 2009)

With everything going on this year with "black rifles"... I'd call it the "Athens 2nd Amendment" Stand for what is right....


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

How about Kopis- the short sword the greeks used, or go a different direction and name it something modern with all the cutouts and angles and call it the swagger, cause that bow has it.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

DustyRx said:


> We need specs!


think they said roughly 33'' ata, 6.5'' brace, and 340ibo


----------



## Dangasaur (Jan 4, 2007)

Falchion 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falchion


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

JHENS87 said:


> think they said roughly 33'' ata, 6.5'' brace, and 340ibo


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Revelation


----------



## TexasBowman11 (Oct 17, 2012)

I second "Athens Black Night". It is an obvious play on Batman but that is the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

Athens precision !!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Athens Scimitar is where it's at, guys. Scimitar. 

"Have you seen the warriors from Hammerfell? They have curved swords. Curved. Swords." :lol:


----------



## askbowdaddy (Jun 27, 2009)

May sound weird,but a fitting name I come up with,is Alexander,also know as Alexander the great.one of the greatest conquers in history.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Looking at the pics again I think the curving lines with the holes reminds me of a dinosaur dig, the Raptor would be a cool name.


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

demoIL said:


> With everything going on this year with "black rifles"... I'd call it the "Athens 2nd Amendment" Stand for what is right....


I like that. Not sure if everyone would catch on, but I smell what you're stepping in.


----------



## auspanner (Dec 15, 2012)

GRIGORA
It means fast in Greek.


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Athens Rex. Latin for King.


----------



## BOW TECH MAN (Mar 28, 2011)

Athens Beast
Athens Raptor


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

If batman was the theme I would go "nightwing" to be a little more creative.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

DocMort said:


> keith stone (so smooth)
> 
> Velocitor


LMAO hahaha that is great...


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Inno.

Short for Innovation. 

Arrow


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

The vortex


----------



## Jack Nasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Skeleton


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Athens newest bow.. we need a name*



TexasBowman11 said:


> Any reason why Athens went away from the T.R.C.S on this bow?
> 
> Oh and Athens Achilles would be my vote. This bow looks wicked! If Batman bowhunted...... This is the bow he would use.


Looks like the cable guard could be bent?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens "Torq"
Or
Athens "Venom"


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

The Athens Mach XR.(Mach Xtreme Recluse), Smoke, Vapor, Velocity, Terminal, KE, KO, Xcelerate, Xcite, Black Widow, Sabre, Xilirate, G force, Pinnacle, ApeX, Warrior, Operative, Flat Line, Surge, Sonic, Stealth, Smack Down.

That's all I got. Won't win, but sure fun trying!


----------



## thanksdad (Apr 28, 2012)

Ascend, ascension, inspiration, blood letter (if you feel the name should be dark) . Good luck choosing.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Prophecy


----------



## Halovar (Aug 23, 2012)

I like Excalibur. It was a sharp sword/blade (The design reminds me of a blade) given by the lady of the lake to help King Arthur rule his nation. Since this bow will RULE all the other bows it should be called Excalibur. (or Excalibur 2.0 to show that it is not medieval like the sword)


----------



## WolfieWins (Oct 1, 2012)

Beast


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

How about Athens "The only Experience"


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Flatline or Flatliner


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

The "sever" or "severor."

Is that a Bearfoot guard? 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kansasfever (Sep 25, 2012)

wall hitter


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Revelation


----------



## pvh1969 (Oct 14, 2010)

Athens Anvil. Gotta nice ring to it!


----------



## Jack Nasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ares = God of war
Zeus = Father of all gods & men (I think)


----------



## dewfang (Nov 19, 2010)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Predator 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens Reaper!


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Diamondback


----------



## Kskinner (Nov 11, 2012)

Athens AirStrike, Athens Abduction


----------



## SoIl.deerslayer (Nov 22, 2011)

wannabe


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here are some of my guesses...I shouldve read through the thread more but oh well

Athens Xtinction
Athens Xploit
Athens Xcite
Athens Xodus
Athens Xample

Just some quick ones that could be unique but also original


----------



## Sccoyote (Aug 10, 2012)

I like Razorback!


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

Forgive the nerd comment, but it looks like a Klingon weapon so I'm thinking you need to call it the Warf.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Apache.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Athen Authority


----------



## fallhunter (Nov 23, 2010)

DrOpPoInT1110 said:


> Athens "Akribis": Greek word for Precise/sharp. Its a sharp looking bow and if its accurate, seems like the perfect name.


This is the winner.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Bloodline, Mayhem,Extinction,Gothic, Apocalypse ....


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Trojan Horse

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OakKing (Apr 14, 2012)

Athens Obsidian!


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Vanhelsen!


----------



## maufenkamp (Dec 21, 2011)

The Allegory

Message me for my mailing address, I've never even shot one of y'all's bows. B)


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Verdict


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Renegade

Vampire

Dracula

Nosferatu


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*



hrtlnd164 said:


> First glance at that riser design and I saw an Eclipse. Athens Eclipse. Just PM me for my mailing address to send the $300.00. LOL


In use by New Breed


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Revelation Athens Revelation= End of Time (for the animal on the receiving end)


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

It has a wicked look to it, so I thought:

Athens Wicked
Athens Warlock
Athens Wraith


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Athens Scapel


----------



## AOBuk442 (Jan 13, 2012)

Athens Conviction = Faith,
Athens Genesis : Genesis 27:3 Now then, take your weapons, your quiver and your bow, and go out to the field and hunt game for me 
Athens Vision3 : The way, the truth the life.
Athens Reaper:


----------



## Tame (Aug 13, 2009)

Raptor


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Momentum !


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Excalibur


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rattler cause it strikes fast.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Athens "Apocalypse" it means "revelation" in Greek.

Or just the name "Revelation"


----------



## cams&cables (Jan 1, 2013)

Kill shot...dba (death by athens)...harvester....game slayer...the thwacker...arrow assault...


----------



## WheelinArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

Athens Carrera!


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

Athens DeathAdder


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Athens Eliminator*

*Athens Mayhem*

*Athens Prism*

*Athens Flat Line*


----------



## Mauislayer (Aug 15, 2012)

Ares - Greek god of war
Zeus -Greek God of the sky or king of gods
Artemis-Godess of the hunt


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

cullin05 said:


> "Athens Apollyon"


That's one of the names given to the antichrist. It's not a name I want on any of my bows.


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

Athens amendment.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Athens "Mystic"


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Predator..


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Banshee
Crimson
Phantom 
Reaper
Chaos
Shadow
Voodoo
Axe
Savage
Frost
Inferno
Blade
Wrath
Juggernaut 
Equalizer 
Fury
Havoc 
Ravage
Knight
Striker
Rampage 
Cyclone
Freak

I personally favor voodoo or juggernaut... Hope this helps ya out!


----------



## 4tecbows (May 2, 2004)

Vulcan


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens Bat'leth


----------



## auspanner (Dec 15, 2012)

Athens Teleios Greek for perfect.


----------



## oldglory (Jan 25, 2008)

Athens AR, Athens Percise, or Athens P.O.W


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

MeatSeakerX2 said:


> Banshee
> Crimson
> Phantom
> Reaper
> ...


I think half of those are already names of bows, crossbows, fourwheelers, and broadheads.


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens viper


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens AH-64 Apache!
Death from above!


----------



## cams&cables (Jan 1, 2013)

Sileo-ventader latin for silent hunter


----------



## dstreet (Jul 14, 2008)

Athens Euthenizer.


----------



## cams&cables (Jan 1, 2013)

Silentium.....latin,means perfection...


----------



## bowhunter1527 (Jan 30, 2011)

Athens---Apocalypse
Athens---Onslaught 
Athens---Thing
Athens---Rogue
Athens---Toxic 
Athens---Mjölnir (Thors hammer)
Athens---Darkness


----------



## bowhunter1527 (Jan 30, 2011)

Athens---Doomsday


----------



## g_c_c_23 (Jul 19, 2008)

I got one more BLOOD ANGEL


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Sling Blade,Mad Max,Athens Avatar!Pm me as to were to send my winning bow;-)


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Blade runner!


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens Addiction
Athens Conviction
Athens Revelation
Athens Epiphany
Athens Artifact
Athens Aura

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Professor (Jan 7, 2009)

Artemis: goddess of the hunt 

Poseidon: known as earth shaker

Achilles: greatest warrior

Ellipsis


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopis

Athens Kopis see link for Athens Greek war blade ;-) my personal favorite as it suits the design and company all in one and sounds cool.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

It's definition is a curved blade(riser brace design) for animal slaughter and sacrifice,we as hunters do both and the game we hunt sacrifice to feed us and family's.There's not a more fitting definition for that bows design and function.Good looking rig I would love to try/own one.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Athens "Kopis" 
The term kopis (from Ancient Greek κοπίς, plural kopides [1] from κόπτω -koptō, "to cut, to strike"; [2] alternatively a derivation from the Ancient Egyptian term khopesh for a cutting sword has been postulated [3] ) in Ancient Greece could describe a heavy knife with a forward-curving blade, primarily used as a tool for cutting meat, for slaughter and animal sacrifice, or refer to a single edged cutting or "cut and thrust" sword with a similarly shaped blade.


----------



## s.tan (Apr 30, 2012)

My sons and I have come up with:

Athens Arachnid
Athens Epee
Athens Stiletto
Athens Rapier
Athens Cutlass
Athens Adze
Athens Javelin
Athens Primeval


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Some people call it a kizer blade, I call it a sling blade... uhm uhm... :wink:


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Hades--The Greek God of Death------


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

With it's unique vented wings, I would call it the phoenix.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Athens SURGEON.
A smooth operator that knows how to handle a blade.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Vampire


----------



## sharkness (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Sinister 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

I say call it the (Mayhem)


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Alcatraz Nothing escapes.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Evil


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Athens Incisor


----------



## WldlfPopCntrlXp (Oct 13, 2009)

Athens - Mythology


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

This is a Batleth. Compare it to the bow and Athens logo.


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Midevil


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Banshee


----------



## dieseltech (Jun 22, 2008)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

I find it interesting that so many are suggesting names of greek gods be used to name the bow of a Christian manufacturing company. I don't thing the Alpha&Omega would approve of such names, lol. I just wanted to put in my .02, I don't want to be in the contest since I'm a dealer.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

that it ----------------------Athens savior-----------------------


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Athens Rapture
Are you ready for the Rapture


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

dieseltech said:


> I find it interesting that so many are suggesting names of greek gods be used to name the bow of a Christian manufacturing company. I don't thing the Alpha&Omega would approve of such names, lol. I just wanted to put in my .02, I don't want to be in the contest since I'm a dealer.


how about "David"?
The Athens David... Goliath's beware... :wink:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow guys!!! some of these are very very good.


----------



## skippystevo (Nov 4, 2010)

Athens *Predator*, because it looks like a weapon the predator would have used in the Predator movies !!!!


----------



## ramhead99 (Jul 30, 2012)

What about the Athens Refined


----------



## ramhead99 (Jul 30, 2012)

Athens Extrovert
Extrovert-going out from yourself, the riser curves outward from its center.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

ominous 

Definition:	menacing, foreboding


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Special Ops


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

cru·ci·fix (krs-fks)
n.
1. An image or figure of Jesus on the cross.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens Boaz ------------(Hebrew) - Ruth 2:1 - in strength.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I looks like it has fins, like on a fish, kind of like a shark, or a barracuda

so let's say it should be named

The Great White TGW now make it go longer DL for a TGW XL


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

athens Titus------------ (Latin) - 2 Cor. 2:13 - pleasing.


----------



## wrevans (Dec 13, 2012)

Arachnid


----------



## joelbiltz (Jan 11, 2006)

Athens apocalypse.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

rebel

— vb (often foll by against ) , -bels , -belling , -belled
1.	to resist or rise up against a government or other authority, esp by force of arms
2.	to dissent from an accepted moral code or convention of behaviour, dress, etc
3.	to show repugnance (towards)

— n
4.	a. a person who rebels
b. ( as modifier ): a rebel soldier ; a rebel leader
5.	a person who dissents from some accepted moral code or convention of behaviour, dress, etc


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

an·ar·chist noun \ˈa-nər-kist, -ˌnär-\

ANARCHIST

1
: a person who rebels against any authority, established order, or ruling power
2
: a person who believes in, advocates, or promotes anarchism or anarchy; especially : one who uses violent means to overthrow the established order


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Katana


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

How bout the
Athens Attrition


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens Addax ,, Athens Oryx,,, Athens Caracal ,,Athens Badger,,, Athens Hyrax these are animal names


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

athens Mamba


----------



## wrevans (Dec 13, 2012)

How about

BALLISTA - A ballista was an ancient Greek missile weapon of siege from which multiple arrows could be launched for long-range shots.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Spartacus


----------



## robert678 (Jun 30, 2012)

Paralyzer


----------



## sethbowman (Jun 23, 2009)

Ratchet


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens Adder,,,Athens Roan,,,Athens Calla,,, ------- Athens defeat-----


----------



## Chad1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens Albion. Sword of Robin Hood

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens wasp,,,, Athens Scorpion ,,,Athens


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

Sling blade Nuff said


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Dark Matter


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Gauntlet


----------



## WldlfPopCntrlXp (Oct 13, 2009)

Athens - Dark Myth


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Crusader
Viking


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

The Thwacker 
The Way
Alpha & Omega


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

athens shriner

athens addiction

athens widow


----------



## glenn1 (Jul 10, 2011)

how about "Black Death"


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Momentum or Linear Momentum


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Athens Pinnacle!

This name says it all.


----------



## hoyt316 (Mar 7, 2006)

Athens Injection! What the black widow does injects venom.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

willie7018 said:


> WOW! $300... how bout the Athens "GROMANMI" AKA.....getrichoffmeanmyidea


You know what!

I agree!

You name it, You get a free bow!!


----------



## dstreet (Jul 14, 2008)

You could call it the Athens AR but then you wouldn't be able to take it to the harrisburg show.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Tarantula 
Rakkasan 
Impaler

Athens Dream 


Team Whack n Stack 
Chief Arrow stick out


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Terminator.


----------



## dstreet (Jul 14, 2008)

Athens Armageddon.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

How about .
Black Widow
Recluse


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

rodney482 said:


> You know what!
> 
> I agree!
> 
> You name it, You get a free bow!!


50 page thread.. here we come


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

Athens Ichorus


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

athens Gothic


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

Athens Trifecta!
Athens Widowmaker!
Athens Steel/Black Steel!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

I still like my original "Revelation"


----------



## rick prather (Aug 23, 2007)

Geo-tec(whatever the a2a measures)
ex: Geo-tec 34


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

Raven

Blackbird


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Abbadon which means destroyer in the bible


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

Tetris


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Stalker, Promise, Eagle.


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Testament or Covenant


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Absolution


----------



## SidewaysTim (Oct 22, 2012)

How about "Xiphos"



> The main battle sword of the ancient Greek military was the xiphos. Introduced around 800—400Bc, it comprised a straight, double-edged, leaf-shaped blade of around 65cm (25.6in), and was particularly effective at slashing and stabbing. The Spartans carried a slightly shorter sword of the same design as the xiphos. This design probably influenced the later Roman gladius, or short sword.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

DARK ANGEL 125+ ( needs to be 125'' for P&Y )


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

The Redeemer 
The Veracity 
The Eternal
The Advocate
The Trinity
The Deliverer
The Intercessor


----------



## paulric (Aug 19, 2012)

The End of Days

The Reaper


----------



## demoIL (Jan 1, 2009)

I think a free bow is generous for a bunch of guys spewing out the dictionary.. It does look nice, Been wanting to shoot an Athens but no close dealers.. If nothing else it is good entertainment and the family and I have had fun putting some thought into it.. I am gonna stick by my "2nd Ammendment"... But my wife thinks "Rumor" or "Secret" because of the way you have relased the bow.. lol My daughter likes "Falcon" and my little man.. Well he's crabby at the moment and all I can get out of him is "outside" haha.... Archery lessons for the kids in a bit so we are gonna stick with those, not sure how much help we were but good luck man...


----------



## pantera1 (Mar 5, 2011)

the centipede


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Athens Lynx
Athens Interceptor


----------



## SidewaysTim (Oct 22, 2012)

Ballista



> The Ballista was an ancient type of crossbow and was one of the most powerful weapons of Ancient Greece. The Ballista could fire many long range arrows at the same time and it was a weapon that was useful in attacking forts during sieges.


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

The Athens LeatherFace or The Athens D.O.T ( Dead On Target)


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

When I first saw it I thought of a praying mantis arms with how it curves so how about "Mantis" 

Other ideas 
- fang
- talon
- the bat 

I really like the specs of this one I may have to try one out nice job Athens


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

the Athens, "Centurian",
it immediately reminded me of a greek centurian with those buttresses on the riser.


----------



## fordtough (Sep 7, 2012)

Athens Artemis (Athens god of the hunt and the wilderness)

Or change the spelling a bit to make it a little less geek, er, greek.


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

Athens Reckoning


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

How about just Athens Amendment, and say $20.00 or so for every one sold will go to the NRA. I'd buy one.


----------



## tjd71 (Jan 11, 2013)

The Pantheon or Prometheus


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

affliction 8.0


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)

The Athens crucifix


----------



## RalloZ35 (Jul 5, 2012)

Athens Retaliation


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Predator

Lightning

Peace Maker

Pride

Rebel

Patriot

Thunder Bolt

Slayer

Zeus

Thor

Maximus


----------



## tylo_g5 (Mar 23, 2011)

ARES, would pretty cool


----------



## shigsarch1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Heat


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Nightmare


----------



## robrob01 (Jul 5, 2009)

the expedition


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

If it hasn't been put out there yet ..
How about the Convert or Covert ...either one will work for me :wink:


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Gladiator
Fury
Executioner
Pantheon
Revelation
Conqueror


----------



## RalloZ35 (Jul 5, 2012)

The Athens Eagle Claw


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

dieseltech said:


> I find it interesting that so many are suggesting names of greek gods be used to name the bow of a Christian manufacturing company. I don't thing the Alpha&Omega would approve of such names, lol. I just wanted to put in my .02, I don't want to be in the contest since I'm a dealer.


No offense ...but this has be one of dumbest things I've ever heard !!!
Do you know of anyone who believes in the Greek Gods nowadays ???


----------



## steelerhead95 (Aug 27, 2012)

Maximus, because this thing has maximum killing potential!


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

How about the Athens Stealth. Looks like a Stealth Bomber!


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

Athens xlr8(accelerate)


----------



## B0wHunterB0b (Jan 6, 2010)

Athens "Blade" Reminds me of the movie


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

Athens wicked


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

didn't read all the posts; but how about the athens athena?


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Blazer


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

How's about ''obama'' , cause everyone is gonna love it .


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

The Gauntlet


----------



## The Shirt (Jan 8, 2010)

Wisconsin, in honor to the state with the first bow season and you will have 49 more names for your next bows


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Archangel
Emperor 
Imperial


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

Athens Industrial. Looks very tough and well built, like it was forged from steel.


----------



## rj40 (Jan 9, 2009)

Athens, Silent Bite.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Speedster

Rocket

Stallion

Sniper

Renegade

Rambo

Lincoln

Washington

Wind Splitter

Icon

Sand Man

A-Dawg

Barracuda

Jester

Apocalypse

Prowler

Nazareth


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Scorpion
Judgement
Judge
Freedom
Acquittal


----------



## GoatHammer (Nov 9, 2010)

Singularity


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Athens Venom!


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

Battle


----------



## maufenkamp (Dec 21, 2011)

Athens Guillotine


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> if we use your idea i will give you a $300 off msrp coupon to be used towards any of our bows.


it say's free , now it's 300 off msrp ?


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

*Eos*

In Greek mythology, Ēōs (pron.: /ˈiːɒs/; Ancient Greek: Ἠώς, or Ἕως, Éōs, "dawn", pronounced [ɛːɔ̌ːs] or [éɔːs]; also Αὔως, Aýōs in Aeolic) is a Titaness and the goddess[1][full citation needed] of the dawn, who rose each morning from her home at the edge of the Oceanus.

*Titan*

*Odyssey*


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

Athens "memory"


----------



## smcelheny (Aug 26, 2012)

Sniper cause you know its gonna be crazy accurate. Honestly it doesn't matter what the name is when can I have one is the real question!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

OHIOARCHER36 said:


> it say's free , now it's 300 off msrp ?


Let me go fix that.. it was gonna be $300 then we changed to free.


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

Inferno


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Avenger
Statement
Paragon
Protector


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

Blade


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Colossal
Arena
Idol
Kingdom
Absolute
Ballistic
Balance
Intrepid


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

cazador


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

DrOpPoInT1110 said:


> Athens "Akribis": Greek word for Precise/sharp. Its a sharp looking bow and if its accurate, seems like the perfect name.


I like this one..


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Enforcer


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Athens "Warrior" Bow


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Rundas (god of the hunt and good fortune)


----------



## hurricanepepper (Feb 17, 2011)

Gladiator
Bomber
One 
Sniper
Omega 
Black Gold 
Dark Side


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> let me go fix that.. It was gonna be $300 then we changed to free.


gotcha


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Athens Apache


----------



## hunter365 (Mar 2, 2009)

Tagout!!


----------



## Sccoyote (Aug 10, 2012)

I showed the pictures of this bow to my 8yr. old son and he said name it "The Awesome!"


----------



## zukiii (Dec 6, 2012)

Athens Reaper
Athens Punisher

but I still like:
"Athens Adrenaline" the best


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

The Klingon


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

The ''impeachment''


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

Athens Katana, Razor Sharp and Deadly Accurate! Engineered to Kill like the Samurai who wielded it! Mind, Body and Bow are One!


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Zeus, the king of all bows


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Warrrior

Chief

Commandment

Death Slinger

The Ripper

Remorse

Sledgehammer

Hellion 

Spirit

Ghost

Prestige 

Myth Maker

Lightning Bolt

Shredder


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Athens Wizard


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

précis


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Hellrazor


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

KAÏN (Κάϊν): Greek form of Hebrew Qayin ("acquired, possessed"), meaning "maker; fabricator," or literally "smith.


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

Athens Salvation....Redeem Yourself!!!


----------



## FatAzzRunner (Dec 11, 2009)

Athens Kopis – "The Nasty Spartan Weapon"


----------



## Barmstrong4 (Nov 30, 2012)

Athens arachnid


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Bullet


----------



## tparchery (Jun 28, 2004)

Sweet looking bow! 
How about *Blade*


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Voltage
Proclaimer 
Glory
Vision
Miracle
Hammer
Defender
Jury


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

ARES (Ἄρης): Greek myth name of the son of Zeus and Hêrâ. Identified with Roman Mars. Derived from the Greek word ares, meaning "battle strife; ruination."


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Kinetic
Potential
Energy
Big Bang


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

athens annihilator

meaning to destroy utterly; to obliterate


----------



## Mocaris (Jan 20, 2013)

Infusion.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Direction
Compass
Proclamation
Director


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

Athens Crusade


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

Pteryx

Quantum

Crusader

Mohawk


----------



## dakota43 (Aug 17, 2010)

voodoo


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Avalanche
Advance
Vanguard
Penetrator
Provision
Xtra
Xcel
Excel


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

Athens Upsurge.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*** keep in mind we are running this same contest on FB and Athens forum.

So it will be given to whoever posted the name first!!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

TERIS (Τέρις): Pet form of Greek Eleftherios, meaning "the liberator."


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Edge


----------



## black42 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Athens newest bow.. we need a name*

The raptor
The ragnarok 
The leviathan 
The wyvern
The Nyx - the Greek god of night
The onyx
The Phobos 
The Titan 
The medusa 
The Apollyon 
The thanatos Greek god of death
The chimera
Revelation
Avatar
Erebus Greek personification of darkness 
Styx 
Aether Greek embodiment of light
Harbinger 
Absolution
Aeon
Archon
Zealot
Astarte 
Osprey 
Apolmado a very aggressive falcon
Tempest 
Vindicator
Typhoon


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Anvil


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Lightening
Storm
Hurricane
Rigid
Empire


----------



## hoyt316 (Mar 7, 2006)

Lethal injection!


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Tag-git


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Loki (god of mischief)


----------



## WC671 (Nov 25, 2006)

"The One"
"Dead Rekoning"
"Phenom"


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Vise


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Athens apocolypse..... The one that finally happened!!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Reckoning
"Wreckoning"
Raptor


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Athens Upsurge


----------



## whitetail 1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Rodney,how about the BLOODLETTER by ATHENS archery. Sure is a sweet looker bet it shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Legend
Animal
Seeker
Savage


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Athens Period.....sweetest bow you'll shoot PERIOD!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickum1982 (Aug 7, 2012)

Athens Guillotine


----------



## fm1876 (Dec 22, 2012)

Slick


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Brigade
Spartan


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Athens Acheive


----------



## jackshot (Sep 30, 2010)

Nighthawk
Disciple
Talon


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Fire
Storm
Thunder
Praise
Everest
Peak


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

The big ugly


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Remix


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Rematch


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

Legionnaire

Phalanx


----------



## jb2678 (Dec 18, 2009)

Athens driod or bionic


----------



## Chad1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

The X factor
The Ax factor

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Axel
Axe
Spirit
Ghost
Resurrection
Skyfall
Perfecter
Clarion
Declaration
Pro-vision


----------



## jcarroll3 (Jan 10, 2013)

* Athens Apex*

Apex definition is the top or highest point of something. To reach a High Point

Basically it means you are on top!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Profile
Python


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Bow name ideas - 

Athens Swift
Athens Rush
Athens Intensify
Athens Alter
Athens Modify


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Assertion
Pyramid
Blaster


----------



## MonsterElk6X6 (Mar 4, 2012)

Athens vanquisher


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Intruder

Intrepid

Javelin

Braveheart

Veteran

Animal

Beast

Clipper

Deceiver

Liberator

Annihilator 

Dreamkeeper

Macabre

Bloodrunner

Manipulator

Massacre

Screamer

Illusion

Menace


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Keep it simple .... Athens ''bow''


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Intruder

Intrepid

Javelin

Braveheart

Veteran

Animal

Beast

Clipper

Deceiver

Liberator

Annihilator 

Dreamkeeper

Macabre

Bloodrunner

Manipulator

Massacre

Screamer

Illusion

Menace 

Momentum

Immortal

THE GREEK


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

More -

Athens Sizzle
Athens Sultry
Athens Torrid
Athens Mimic
Athens Widow


----------



## g_c_c_23 (Jul 19, 2008)

Was going to say the resurrection and the commandment but they were said already.

Ring of Desire Athens R.O.D.


----------



## BULLFEVER08 (Feb 28, 2010)

How about Athens Astonish. It is quite astonishing at first glance very unique


----------



## IL Archer (Feb 10, 2008)

Ambush


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Athens Edge or Guillotine - The riser just looks sharp and mid-evil


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver.


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

How about Attitude, or Bad Attitude.


----------



## kleenkeel (Dec 5, 2011)

*The Athens Delirium. Too good to be true?!*


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I like my first options best..Pinnacle, Operative. I'm sticking to those!


----------



## g_c_c_23 (Jul 19, 2008)

Athens Staf


Stunning engineering
Tremendous accuracy
Attention to detail unmatched
Forgiving like our Creator.


----------



## Dillzer (Aug 11, 2009)

Athens Talon


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Dark side.


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

Magnitude

Orion


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Tempest
Flash
Torrid
Ascent
Accent


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

Target version - the Athens 10X
Hunting version - the Athens 2L20 aka double lunger 20 yards n dead


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Asylum
Power
Nitrous
Machine


----------



## Bowtech-187 (Nov 28, 2012)

Umbris.......Meaning Shadow


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Grace


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Vendicator
Explorer
Sorceor
Bender
The Ox
Zenith
Leopard


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Athens Agressor


----------



## Ravenous0001 (Jan 6, 2013)

Athens Antithesis


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Acupunture


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

masterchef said:


> lets not forget " the apocalypse". for the 12-21-12 that never happened


If im not mistaken their new xbow is called the apocalypse


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Or it may be Armageddon


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

wraith69 said:


> If im not mistaken their new xbow is called the apocalypse


you are correct!!!


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

War Hammer


----------



## ScaringX's (Oct 13, 2012)

Athens ASCENSION or ASCENSION HUNTER. ( rising or increasing to higher levels, values, or degrees <ascending powers of x> )


----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)

I would go with Athens Vampire.... Riser kinda looks like a Bat... maybe a Vampire Bat both of which seek blood


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Athens Pantheon or Parthenon
Athens Acropolis


----------



## montecg5 (May 8, 2005)

Shadow cat


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Harbinger


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Soveriegn


----------



## alloutsmith3 (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure if this has been said cause I didn't go through all the responses:

Athens Manic


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

Athens Phenom- (Phenomenal ability)
Athens Nemesis- (inflicts vengeance)
Athens Icon
Athens Raider X
Athens Phantom
Athens Slash


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Warrior


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

The Athens Rogue...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Cyclone
Force
Summit
Gambler
Bounty
Outlaw


----------



## tomd922 (Nov 3, 2009)

The Knight


----------



## Six8 (Oct 19, 2012)

Athens Stilt


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

" Athens Machine " Its a Shooting Machine


----------



## Chad1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

Athens Exclamation

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Det (Jan 1, 2003)

The Athens Zeuss


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Trident


----------



## Whitetail88Arch (Sep 4, 2012)

Katana best name


----------



## Birdx33 (Feb 28, 2009)

Demon


----------



## Six8 (Oct 19, 2012)

Athens Class1
Athens Cannon
Athens Power
Athens Hunt
Athens Protest
Athens Krewe
Athens Next-Generation


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Odysseus


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Gladius, Scimitar


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Athens Archery, release the "_KRAKEN_"!!


----------



## liverlover (Jan 29, 2010)

Athens Wolverine


----------



## g3ninfinite (Nov 29, 2012)

Athens-Arbiter


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Flame
Raider
Pirate
Champion
Terrain
Intense


----------



## Brian F (Jan 8, 2007)

Athens Soul
Athens King
Athens Shadow 
Athens Pro


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Assassin X 

Blade Burner 

Atomic

Shredder


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Olympus


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

*Chiron* The eldest and wisest of the Centaurs. The ancient Trainer of Heroes ...

*Achilles* Greatest warrior the world has ever known ... (Except for Bruce Lee)


----------



## WC671 (Nov 25, 2006)

WC671 said:


> "The One"
> "Dead Rekoning"
> "Phenom"


"Razerz Edge"


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Armageddon
Judas
Tiger
Eliminator


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Talon, Kobra


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

First thing that came to mind was "Dagger"


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Anarchy


----------



## jaatarchery (May 31, 2008)

insane bowhunter


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bain


----------



## Brian F (Jan 8, 2007)

Athens Recluse


----------



## Deerslayer3071 (Jan 24, 2012)

Black Knight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boghdóir (Jul 28, 2011)

Viking

Rune


----------



## steve101610 (Nov 8, 2012)

Athens Alien


----------



## muledhunter (Feb 23, 2009)

The fury


----------



## FireFighter431 (Aug 1, 2012)

"NightHawk"

didnt read them all so wasnt sure if it had been used already.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

ATHENS AURELIUS after MARCUS AURELIUS gladiator strength and honor


----------



## WldlfPopCntrlXp (Oct 13, 2009)

Athens - Dark Vision
Athens - Falling Darkness


----------



## konablue (Jul 27, 2010)

Athens America
Athens Defiant
Athens Heart Attack
Athens T-Rex
Athens Head Hunter
Athens Atlantis
Athens Resurrection
Athens Xtreme
Athens Xcel
Athens Xterminator


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Examiner


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Who's winning?!?!?!!


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is some that popped in my head:

Intimidator
RazorBack
Reaper
Bloodrunner
Saber
Athens 245 ( law enforcement officials will know what that means)
Phenom


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Paralyze


----------



## timike (Mar 4, 2006)

Athens-
ornery extreme 
bench-mark
tang
brazen
hail-storm
beyond
avalanche
attitude


----------



## jackshot (Sep 30, 2010)

Raptor

Accomplice

Ace

Fulcrum

Flatliner

Vital

Accel


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

WVXFORCE said:


> ATHENS AURELIUS after MARCUS AURELIUS gladiator strength and honor


Athens is Greek _not_ Roman. Marcus Aurelius was a Roman Emperor from 161 to 180, just sayin', LOL ...


----------



## Tee461 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dark Nite Or Nitemare


----------



## arrow-n-bucks (Mar 22, 2007)

DrOpPoInT1110 said:


> Athens "Akribis": Greek word for Precise/sharp. Its a sharp looking bow and if its accurate, seems like the perfect name.


^^^^This. It has a nice ring to it.^^^^


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

The Athens Armada


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

''vegetarian'' , but i Really like the athens ''paralyzed''.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

ATHENS ULU (pronounced Oo-Loo)


The Alaskan ULU is an extremely versatile cutting tool crafted by the Native Alaskan people over five thousand years ago.The blade is curved like the riser design.And it sounds cool,"Athens ULU".


----------



## blizz79 (Dec 26, 2012)

Odysseus
Siren
Odyssey


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Switchblade or Blackhawk...


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Banshee


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Slayer.


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

Legacy


----------



## buck1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

Athens Empire


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

Athens VeloRaptor...


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

"Klingon"


----------



## paulric (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope you pm the person if you use their name choice.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Achilles


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

The Raven or Omega.


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

Recluse NT (new technology) 

or NT^2 (nt squarred... new t. technology)


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

momba


----------



## IL Archer (Feb 10, 2008)

The Athens Anthem


----------



## Boyzbowman (Nov 27, 2004)

how about the 340X since it uses the x cam


----------



## force1 (Jul 14, 2004)

athens abyss


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys (Jun 26, 2011)

How about Odin or Loki. Both Viking Gods. The bow looks like something they would use.


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

Athens Telamonia


----------



## millstonesuper (Nov 28, 2003)

Athens Penetrator


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dont think ive seen this one yet " glaive"


----------



## MBXXX (Feb 25, 2010)

orarcher said:


> Athens Slayer


:nono:


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

"Dinami" or "Dynamis"
Greek for Strength.


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

Still like the Athens Batleth


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Maximus
Blaze
Challenger


----------



## hardcorearcher (Jul 12, 2011)

Still like The Athens "Fatality"


----------



## Dv8tion (Jan 24, 2012)

Albatross!


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Black Ash


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Athens Terror. That riser is scary cool!


----------



## Dv8tion (Jan 24, 2012)

Falcon!


----------



## MBXXX (Feb 25, 2010)

Venom


----------



## Dv8tion (Jan 24, 2012)

Osprey! (death from above)


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Athens Wraith.


----------



## Dv8tion (Jan 24, 2012)

samurai! might have been used all ready


----------



## tarheelmr7 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Athens Pantera. They'll never see it coming!


Italian To English - pantera 
n. panther, cougar, puma, type of large wild cat


----------



## bobs1303 (Aug 7, 2007)

Blade Runner


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

Acropolis


----------



## Darktimber (Jul 16, 2012)

Bane
juggernaut 
pinnacle


----------



## uncletj (Feb 28, 2004)

the Athens gameicide


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Athens lynx


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Botulinum ,the most potent poison on earth.one gram could kill a million people.


----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

Attila or KHAN


----------



## OutbackBryan (Nov 30, 2012)

Introducing the new *Athens Annihilator*: Annihilate your game, competition, and what ever else stands between you and victory!


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

The Athen's Ventilator


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Galaxy


----------



## jay_j (Dec 5, 2012)

Athens executioner


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Athens Batman 

Dark Knight


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Enterprise


----------



## daduck (Jan 3, 2013)

Saber


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Asteroid


----------



## WldlfPopCntrlXp (Oct 13, 2009)

Athens - Pandora


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Paranormal
Non-Typical
Judge

Kryptic <--- My new fave


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Athens beau


----------



## JRAINEY (Nov 11, 2011)

Spawn
Zeus
Weave


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Comet


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Apocolypse
Wrath
Death
Knight
Raptor
Envy


----------



## jhunter13 (Oct 16, 2009)

The Athens NYX. Nyx is the Greek goddess of night, and the mother of the god of death. Very fitting.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Meteorite


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

Athens Fractal
Athens Katana
Athens Plazma
Athens Quantum
Athens Photon
Athens Inevitable

so, if these are not cool names for a bow then i should stop drinking too much :darkbeer:


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Athens Undertaker

Athens Armada

Athens Amendment

Athens Recluse

Athens Raven

Athens Executioner

Athens Dark Huntsman

Athens Stalker

Athens Annihilator

Athens Fatality

Athens prodigious

Athens Stunner


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

Athens Fractal!

seriously, these holes in the riser reminds me so much on these mathematical Mandelbrodt Fractal patterns ...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Athens Phantom.


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Athens Second Amendment


----------



## cwsmigil (Feb 8, 2012)

Athens Inferno


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Geometric death


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Jäger or Jaegermeister


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Athens Solution


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Gambrel


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Athens Euphoria


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Athens exhilarator


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens faith


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Athens Inspiration


----------



## 74Superlead (Jan 19, 2009)

Athens Apollo


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens doom


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens devastater


----------



## D_Shane (Jul 23, 2011)

Raven


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens recon


----------



## muzzyflinger (Sep 3, 2012)

Athens Kolasis, pronounced like colossus, which is the greek word for punishment. 

Another that I have in mind is the Athens Republic. 



ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ


----------



## Bow-bow (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't know if it's been said yet, but I like Vanquish.


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

I haven't read through all the posts on this thready, but that is definitely either the 

Athens Bionic (because it looks like it's part of the archer's extended body build)

or, it is the 

Athens Cyborg (because it is the best fusion of man and machine ever made!!)

I hope I win!!!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

ATHENS STEALTH , ATHENS PREDATOR, ATHENS FUTURE , ATHENS Gladius, athens Katana, athens Talibon


----------



## K2bigk2 (Aug 18, 2012)

How about MAVRO THANATO!!! Greek for Black Death, like the plague.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Athens Grudge


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

Athens Demise
Athens Expiration


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

Athens Apocolypse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

naturalsteel said:


> Athens Grudge


Nice


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Accelerator

Affliction

Affection


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Onyx


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

"IT"

People will be talking about "IT" even if they don't want to ;-)

Sorry if someone else already used "IT". No way am I going read all these pages "IT's" just to big


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's funny seeing a lot of people suggesting names of bows that Athens already makes...


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

When were they pickin the '' athens winner ''


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Genesis
Intimidator


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

Introducing the new Athens Dark or

The new Athens BLACK.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Athens eliminator 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Symmetry


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

The Athens Cyborg sounds cool too. Probably mentioned already as I only read the first 15 pages . lol


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

THE Exception


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

The all new Athens *SINISTER* or the

Athens STANDARD.


----------



## puckwert23 (Feb 12, 2010)

Athens Gladiator built to dominate all arenas


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

Lights Out, or AfterBurner.


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

Athens Walking Dead


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Athens Beastmaster


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Athens Punishment


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Express

Expression


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Athens "Villian"
Athens "Vadar"
Athens"Dymenshan"


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

widow maker


----------



## 74Superlead (Jan 19, 2009)

*Athens AlphOmega*


----------



## Bownovice13 (Aug 21, 2011)

Athens Accel, sorry if its been used


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

Athens Arsenal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gethuntin (Nov 23, 2004)

Athens Aramid
Athens AirATTACK


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

Heracles
Zues
Centaur
Olympus


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Athens Hades

Sent from a smartphone. Ignore typos and carry on.


----------



## Bownovice13 (Aug 21, 2011)

Athens Ghost, (hoping its quite, plus a type of spider)


----------



## mrchaos102 (May 23, 2012)

O μόνος


GREEK FOR "The Only One"

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Android


----------



## Bownovice13 (Aug 21, 2011)

Athens apocalypse


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

Athens Apparition!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Athens Interceptor


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Havent read all the pages and I imagine its already been said but to me "stealth" suits that bow well.


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Buck Widow


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

Maniac 
Maniacal
Heinous
Malevolent
Wicked
Malicious
Massacre
Insidious
Diabolic
Recon
Addiction
Assault


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

Scythe?


----------



## Chad1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

arlowe13 said:


> It's funny seeing a lot of people suggesting names of bows that Athens already makes...


I seen that to. Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mwhitetailfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

Black &creepy so i think........"MYSTIK"


----------



## Vector3270 (Mar 3, 2012)

athens mythic or idol or legend or gamechanger


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Havoc


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

The Parthenon


----------



## Via47126 (Dec 21, 2010)

It reminds me of 300...so i think "Sparta


----------



## Vector3270 (Mar 3, 2012)

patriot or freedom or trailblazer or semperfi or ridgerunner


----------



## Vector3270 (Mar 3, 2012)

athens advantage or american


----------



## bowdoc_eric (Dec 15, 2006)

Sucker Punch


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Athens Arachnid


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Just got my Afflixtion in the mail was thinking it should be called Addiction cause every time I see these new bows I want one.


----------



## Rutha73 (Nov 24, 2012)

The Perecles. He was an important figure in Ancient Greece.


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

Athens *VENOM*. or

Athens MATRIX.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Demise
Dredd


----------



## mtlenway (Nov 5, 2012)

The Draagon


----------



## papachuby (Nov 19, 2008)

Athens Lacerator


----------



## Derag2 (Mar 15, 2009)

Athens Servant.... cause it will meet your every need and will do whatever you wish..


----------



## MULEY CRAZY (Jun 9, 2006)

Athens talon or razorback.


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Athens Latrotoxin 

The black widow spider is perhaps the best-known member of the genus. Its bite is dangerous because of the neurotoxin latrotoxin.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Athens A2 (but A2 as A squared)

A2= Athens Archery


----------



## TexasRaised (May 23, 2011)

Athens carbon reaper!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Athens Paralyzer


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

How about Rapture?


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Athens Hourglass


----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

Athens Apollo
Athens Ares (God of War)


----------



## k9unit (Jan 1, 2011)

Death Dealer


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Lobo is Spanish for wolf.


----------



## cwsmigil (Feb 8, 2012)

Athens AXE


----------



## wisdomhunter (Jan 26, 2013)

1) Athens Venom
2) Athens Arachnid


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

How about you have my signature on ALL the bows and we can name it the BuckChef Signature Series.:wink:


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Mystik


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Excaliber


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Athens Xhilar8

Athens Strix9

Thats mine


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

The Athens Wraithe
"There is no other creature so forsaken, nor so hauntingly dangerous, as the wraithe."


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

No winner yet? Is there a short list?
When are you selling these?

More names: The Sensation

or Hyper


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

savage


----------



## Bowtech47 (Dec 23, 2012)

Athens Archaic

Archaic was a time period of Ancient Greece. Unless the name isn't based off of the Athens in Greece, then I guess don't mind me lol. I still think it sounds awesome though.


----------



## ramhead99 (Jul 30, 2012)

Judicator


----------



## MountainManz (Feb 24, 2011)

Athens Able

Athens Defiance


----------



## njarcher17 (Jul 20, 2009)

Athens Edge, Athens Execute, Athens Swift, Athens Focus, Athens Core, Athens Ballista


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

''paralyzed'' didn't win this yet .


----------



## Duts87ss (Sep 1, 2010)

Didnt read through all tje thread to know if these are already given:

Arachnid
Arachnoid
Archangel
Septor


Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

savage
venom


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

Grim Reaper


----------



## bo_cephus (Jan 20, 2012)

Athens Talon


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

The Predator!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

intent
ambition
venture
exploit


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Bardiche

http://images.wikia.com/deadliestfiction/images/c/c1/Bardiche-two-handed-war-axe_2.jpg

Done. Please send me my bow. :wink:


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

I think it should be called "Wicked" because it looks "Wicked"! I bet it shoots as "Wicked" as it looks Rodney.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Apparition
Aura
Intensity
Tribulation
Zenith
Deity or Deus


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Athens Sythe

Sythe is an agricultural hand tool used to harvest crops, just like the bow is used to harvest. Curved blade too (Death carries one!)


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

bo_cephus said:


> Athens Talon


Or better yet, Talon's Athens :wink:


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

Chinook


----------



## jpd350 (Jun 9, 2012)

Athens Axceede


----------



## chadschlomer (Nov 27, 2007)

Athens bond


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Yep...it's the Operative... or Xilierate or Mach XR. Close the thread...


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

ATHENS PANTHEON thats the name u can send me a bow now lol


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Thunder


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

Athens "judgement"


----------



## OakKing (Apr 14, 2012)

Athens Spectre


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

Athens Medevil


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

I posted on Athens facebook page to Rodney


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

Pantheon is a type of architectural design awesome


----------



## featherfreak303 (May 5, 2010)

Hammer


----------



## g_c_c_23 (Jul 19, 2008)

All names listed before that I really like are


Ressurection
El Diablo
Commandment 
Black Knight
Jesus pronounced in Spanish hey Zeus 
Blood Angel 
Staf

Stunning engineering
Tremendously accurate 
Attention to detail unmatched 
Forgiving like our Creator


----------



## Bowhunters77 (Nov 19, 2012)

Athens slayer


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

oracle


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

"Agressor" seems to fit this bow very well for the looks and specs. I think we have a winner.


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

The Villin


----------



## Venado0 (Jun 6, 2010)

death warrant


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

Corinthian


----------



## TeamRealTree (Aug 21, 2012)

Athens Avenger!


----------



## Ranger620 (Jul 17, 2008)

Athens intimidator would suit it well


----------



## featherfreak303 (May 5, 2010)

Thunder


----------



## adrian_aka (Dec 18, 2012)

The company name ATHENS reminds me of ancient Greece so i would make a line of bows named after Greek gods or after their weapons 
So I would name it "*APOLLO*" who was also known as the God of archery or THE "*TRIDENT*" because it looks like one with the arrow nocked
I tried to figure out the best name for a couple of hours because this looks as a truly great shutter and I would be thrilled to have one
All the names like blade, punisher, charge... are used and you should create your oun identity 
P.S. I hope if I nominated two names and you pick one that I wont win a half a bow )))))))))


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Athens Xiphos. Is a double-edged, single-hand sword used by the ancient Greeks.


----------



## thanksdad (Apr 28, 2012)

How about athens Whisper, you can't hear it but it's effect is unmistakable. Maybe MOJO, zion ...Athens future.


----------



## muledhunter (Feb 23, 2009)

Hellfire


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Athens assault


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

Name it the NOBAMA lol... Every ******* on the planet will want one (me included)


----------



## wankara (May 11, 2008)

Sorry for my bad English, but by the shape and design of the bow and esat designed to get strong in the market, should be called......... The Conqueror.


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ive also yet to see "Dopplegander" or "Grendel". I have seen this one and second it "wraith" (in a vengeful spirit brought back from the dead to seek revenge for the typically horrible way they passed on( typically a brutal murder).


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Athens 2-Kill

Q: What do you shoot? 

A: I shoot 2-Kill


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens wolverine


----------



## Brow (Aug 19, 2012)

Killer or Killa


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens bladerunner


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens blade-runner


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

The Athens Siren


----------



## natron_08 (Oct 14, 2011)

sorry if it has already been said I dint want to read all 30 pages lol, but I thing the *Black Recluse* would be cool, or the *Take Over*.


----------



## Horny1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Athens is the birthplace of DEMOCRACY. The bow also matches the definition of a SABRE. Very sharp looking bow.


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

Katana


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Chaos
Terminator


----------



## Tim Snyder (Jan 22, 2011)

deer fury


----------



## S.Alder (Aug 4, 2012)

The Wicked


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The "MACH-1" ?


----------



## OakKing (Apr 14, 2012)

Athens Banshee


----------



## GhengisKhandrey (Aug 15, 2011)

Athens Ringer


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

"Batleth" means ''Battle Axe" in Klingon, and if you look at some of those weapons they look alot like the Athens logo on thier shirts and window decal


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Athens Enigma


----------



## SCOTT CARTER (Dec 9, 2005)

viper or anaconda


----------



## Mauislayer (Aug 15, 2012)

Heracles or Hercules 

Whichever spelling you prefer


----------



## vtbowhunter3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Redrum


----------



## GhengisKhandrey (Aug 15, 2011)

Athens Palisade
*Athens Matterhorn* <---Partial to that one myself...:wink:


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Athens hatchet


----------



## bigbucks42 (Feb 5, 2012)

Doomblade


----------



## brad1116 (Feb 13, 2011)

Stealth


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Widows Revenge


----------



## imgoinghunting8 (Jan 26, 2012)

specs would be nice to know due to its name because it has a 6 inch brace it would need a name that would sound like the bows fast. So specs would be nice


----------



## imgoinghunting8 (Jan 26, 2012)

to me the its looks like a Scythe so i think it should be called the *Athens Scythe*


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

The "Rattler"...


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

stixshooter said:


> KAÏN (Κάϊν): Greek form of Hebrew Qayin ("acquired, possessed"), meaning "maker; fabricator," or literally "smith.


Rodney .. just think of the ad campaign this would garner !!

*KAÏN* !


----------



## rackemnsmackm (Dec 2, 2006)

Athens "RULE"


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Vader

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

Aggressor


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Rapture. ...in the blink of an eye

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Athens Diablo


----------



## Det (Jan 1, 2003)

Athens Hellfire


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

Athens Slayer


----------



## Draw27 (Dec 7, 2010)

The Black Tip by Athens as in the shark.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Rampage, 
Renegade


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

Revelation
Omega


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

imgoinghunting8 said:


> to me the its looks like a Scythe so i think it should be called the *Athens Scythe*


I beat you to that one a couple of pages back!


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Vulcan,
Scalpel,
Commando,


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

Athens Enigma
Athens Envy
Athens Dinami
Athens Areta (courage or virtue in Greek)
Athens Tempest
Athens Alpha
Athens Covert
Athens Edge
Athens Dogma
Athens Genesis
Athens Immortal
Athens Artemis (goddess of the hunt)


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

Colosseum (Rome's largest outdoor theatre used for "games and contests"),or Gladiator


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Athens Blade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

Death dealer.


----------



## caihlen (Oct 28, 2012)

Spartan.


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

OK, here we go,

1) Athens _*Psalm 23:4*_ "Yea tho I walk the shadow of death.....verse"
2) Athens *AP* (apex predator)
3) Athens Forgiveness multiple meanings
4) Athens "operator" tribute to those who do the things necessary for us to do the things we love!
Have a good one and good luck to all


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

The Athens Crucifix


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

Athens Apocalypse


----------



## platt53 (Apr 9, 2012)

the athens ACHAN means killer


----------



## Pa archer68 (Jan 8, 2013)

Funny there is nothing about this on the Athens site.


----------



## bignick26 (Jan 26, 2009)

Athens Annihilation


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

Black widow.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

Freak

Rage


Rave


Atac 



Trail blazer


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Ridgeback


----------



## Reezen71 (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't know if it's already been said but what about the "Widowmaker".


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Pursuit


----------



## cbc (Nov 30, 2008)

Accelerator


----------



## Sengir (Dec 5, 2011)

Manta

Envy

Shadowblade

Judgement

Terror


----------



## Pa archer68 (Jan 8, 2013)

Athens Lycan
Athens Mamba


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Many names offered of bows that have already been produced


----------



## IL Archer (Feb 10, 2008)

stixshooter said:


> Many names offered of bows that have already been produced


You noticed that, too. lol


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

Machete


----------



## Smackspank (Jan 17, 2013)

Athens RECLUSE 

This is it, silent but deadly!


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

Athens Falcata
Athens Kopis
-both are greek sword types


Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Spear.


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ethic
Governor
Ex-wife


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Black Widow
Tarantula-keeping the "spider" theme!
Widow Maker


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Arsenic, cyanide, death adder


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Covert


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

Deadliest Weapon


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Trail Boss


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Athens Daimon ..meaning Evil Spirit


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Back Country


----------



## CaseyU (Dec 26, 2010)

Altitude


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The "Riddick".


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Roar.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Galaxy


----------



## hb48444 (Apr 9, 2006)

Arachnid


----------



## cbc (Nov 30, 2008)

Abel, Raven


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Athens Reaper.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Xtreme


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Xhale


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Skeletor!

You want my shipping address now or later?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

XKE..Xtreme Kenitic energy. XKO.. Knock out


----------



## steve browning (Mar 9, 2009)

the Recluse


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

steve browning said:


> the Recluse


Athens has a Recluse. Great bow!!


----------



## cbc (Nov 30, 2008)

Electrify


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

The Athens Mongol

In honor of some of the deadliest horse archers in history


----------



## Tbowhunt (Jul 14, 2010)

The Closer because that bow looks like it will "close the deal"


----------



## GhengisKhandrey (Aug 15, 2011)

Athens Blacklist


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

imgoinghunting8 said:


> specs would be nice to know due to its name because it has a 6 inch brace it would need a name that would sound like the bows fast. So specs would be nice


33"ata 6.5"bh 340ibo


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Xterminator, Xist, Xercist, Xercism


----------



## familyguy (Mar 11, 2008)

Athens Artemis...Artemis is the Greek Goddess of Archery


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

Medusa it will turn the competition to stone !!!!


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

"The machine" because of the fine machining of the riser

"Kill factor" is my other thought.


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Tomahawk or Mohawk or Cherokee....


----------



## okiedeergirl (Aug 16, 2011)

Athens yakuza


----------



## GDLT31 (Jul 28, 2011)

*black bandit*


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuel

Octane

Coyote


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Rampage


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Helix


----------



## souwest hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

arachnid goliath pinnacle or the revolution


----------



## Southernhydro (Mar 9, 2011)

Athena

blah blah blah


----------



## KMBH (Aug 6, 2012)

Sticking with the greek theme...the bow reminds me of a Harpy. The Orion would be a great name had it not already been used many years ago.


----------



## liverlover (Jan 29, 2010)

Zephyr


----------



## cgdoc (Jun 2, 2009)

Athens "Widow Maker "


----------



## huntingfool13 (Mar 10, 2011)

Athens Crux
a synonym to the word affliction (athens afflixion)-something that causes hurt


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Torque


----------



## rjs (Apr 7, 2005)

Venom 
Talon
Advantage


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Prime Time


----------



## SPURGETTER (Feb 1, 2010)

the savage


----------



## GoatHammer (Nov 9, 2010)

Epsilon


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Victory


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

RefleXtion


----------



## jameson305 (Nov 20, 2011)

Athens Tactic


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Marvel


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

I didn't go through all 34 pages to see if someone thought of this. My suggestion is to call it the "*Arbiter*".

Def'n of Arbiter: Someone with the power to settle matters at will

The *Athens Arbiter* has a definite ring to it.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Still like Operative!!!


----------



## destroyer270 (Apr 17, 2011)

Athens avenger


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Eruption.


----------



## shigsarch1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Smoke


----------



## wv_hunter (Oct 5, 2007)

Athens Demise
Athens Annihilation
Athens Reaper


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

Stealth
Something about that bow reminds me of the stealth bomber.


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Deception


----------



## cbc (Nov 30, 2008)

Cobra, Atomic


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Impact,


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

E.T.K. (Engineered To Kill)


----------



## abcarrow (Feb 3, 2006)

Athen's Fang; Sharp tooth used to tear flesh!!!!








1


----------



## souwest hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

venom or necrosis, greek for the act of killing.I think we have a winner.:wink:


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Impact...ooops Prime line.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Heart beat


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Thunder.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Armageddon.


----------



## zip4644 (Jan 8, 2006)

sythe (sp)


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

g3ninfinite said:


> Athens-Arbiter


Oh, I see you thought of it already.


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

Beast mode... LOL
honey badger.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Magnum X


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Athens. apocalypse!


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

Athens Alliance
Athens Abattoir (French for slaughter house)
Athens Asteroid
Athens Avenger
Athens Constellation
Athens Axcellor 
Athens Troubadour
Athens Deadfall
Athens Back Strap Death Trap
Athens Kaiser
Athens Liberator
Athens Diablo
Athens Retaliator


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

Paramount
Sovereign
Command
Sway
Slayer
Huntsman


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Dynasty.


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Athens Ridgeback!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Taxidermy billl maker...


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Athens appalachia !


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Season


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Athens revelation !


----------



## txhound (Dec 5, 2010)

Mamba
Black mamba


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

The Athens Hex


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

The X


----------



## cobyjr (Feb 5, 2009)

Funnel Web


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Moa


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Undertaker.


----------



## nwmnbowhunter (Sep 5, 2008)

"And new from Athens this year....THE THREAT!!!!"


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Side Winder


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Summit.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Warrior


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Rocket X


----------



## blake w (Jan 2, 2013)

Griffin, kestrel, condor,tempest, rifter, pedro, maelstrom

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Athens Decimator


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Xfactor


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

athens predator.....reminds me of the predator movies


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Sheriff.....


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

X-caliber


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

bambikiller said:


> athens predator.....reminds me of the predator movies


True dat!


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Athens; Avenger
Aurora
Escalade
Interagator
Penetrator


----------



## hunting87 (Dec 18, 2010)

Athens Shark!!!!!!


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

Escape


----------



## hondaman (Oct 12, 2005)

The Kopis – This Nasty Spartan Weapon was used as an alternative to the xiphos, some Spartans selected the dreaded Kopis as their secondary weapon. This was a vicious hacking weapon in the form of a thick, curved iron sword. Warriors would use this weapon more as an axe then a sword, inflicting nasty wounds compared to the cleaner holes made by the spear and xiphos. This weapon was seen as the quintessential "bad guys" weapon in ancient Greece. Athenian art frequently depicted Spartan warriors with this weapon for that reason.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Doa.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Amp


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Turbo


----------



## azoutback (Mar 24, 2008)

I think a good name would be the Athens Cervicide. Cervicide- The killing of deer


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

Athena

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Athens astro , or astro burner !


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Athens "*Trust*"


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

rodney482 said:


>


The Athens Omega.


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

OK, looks like a spider,
Venmon
Grudge
Malice
Toxin
funnel
wanderer
tara
funnel


----------



## Southpawarcher (Sep 14, 2002)

War Eagle


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

The Tantalus!


----------



## cobyjr (Feb 5, 2009)

Orb Weaver or Venom


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

athens:
1)Payne
2) anguish
3) Agony
4) Miz (misory)
5) Distress


----------



## JoshYo (Jan 27, 2013)

Chuck norris


----------



## nwmnbowhunter (Sep 5, 2008)

The Lance


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Athens *"DeeD"*

Spells the same forward & backwards


----------



## nwmnbowhunter (Sep 5, 2008)

The Post 1082...sorry 1083...lol


----------



## j-wadd (Feb 16, 2009)

Athens Administrator keeping all the others in check


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Dark 30!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

View attachment 1578775
The *"RadaR"*

Spells the same forward & backwards


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

ETK (engineered to KILL)


----------



## nwmnbowhunter (Sep 5, 2008)

*Bolt*


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Under Taker


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Serenity


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

Athens Untouchable


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

whisper


----------



## mike98 (Sep 1, 2009)

Athens Extinction


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

The more i look at it the more the name "Death Dealer" seems to really fit


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

Athens Perfection, Athens Supremacy


----------



## bloodtrailz (Jan 28, 2012)

Athens Tribal!


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Athens Greece Lightning....


----------



## johnD. (Jul 28, 2012)

*Triple X*


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sparticus

Athens allegiance 

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Athens BAT' LETH...star trek/klingon sword weapon


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Athens DEVOUR


----------



## BottomPin336 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to give two here

Athens Aris Greek god of war 

Athens E.O.D end of days 

Both seem fitting for a bow.


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Intimidator


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Iris


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Enforcer


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Athens Enforcer. I actually really like the ring of that


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Operative....


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

blade


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens rejoice


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens future


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Athens *"DeeD"*
> 
> Spells the same forward & backwards


Jus' playin' around with the idea
View attachment 1578796


View attachment 1578798


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens sharp


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens precision


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens creature


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens battle!!!!


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Athens Apollo.

Apollo is the Greek (and Roman) archer god.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Athens Greece Lightning....


Black Bow with Blue Lightning Strikes....


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens boxer


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

Athens "athena"


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Krypton .


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

Executioner


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Arc or Arcus - Latin for bow

Venator - means hunter


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens labyrinthe


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Recognition .


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens built


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Skorpion


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens EDGE


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

scorpio


----------



## warden415 (Dec 15, 2009)

Recluse


----------



## bloodlust (Oct 25, 2011)

Athens anthrax, anaconda, nightmare, spartan,condor, viking,scorpio, breathtaker, chimaira, prophecy, pride


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

designer


----------



## Horny1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Redemption or Covenant


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Athens Infection


----------



## MATP38/4500 (Mar 11, 2012)

"the american"


----------



## Kmh136 (Dec 30, 2012)

Air bender, slayer, Mortis


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Intruder .


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Athens venom


----------



## Horny1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Enigma


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens toxic


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens toxin


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens poison


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens vengence


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens scorpious


----------



## Horny1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Enigma, Conviction or Resistance


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens morpheous


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Prodigy .


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens vicious


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens wicked


----------



## Pager21 (Dec 27, 2008)

The first that comes to mind solely from looking at it

*The Athens Spine 
Engineered to Kill*

I keep getting drawn to the circles at the top and bottom of the riser.

every other one I've had is taken... so far


----------



## Pager21 (Dec 27, 2008)

It's those circles

*Athens Fibonacci*


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Deliverance.


----------



## dhg73 (Jan 6, 2011)

Athens Venom


----------



## crmoore83 (Jul 3, 2010)

Athens Punisher


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

iceman14 said:


> Skorpion
> View attachment 1578800


Nice pic!


----------



## dhg73 (Jan 6, 2011)

Athens Venomous


----------



## garland400 (Jan 1, 2013)

Athens was the host city of the first modern-day Olympic Games so i think it would be neat to get a little Greek with it.. my suggestions.. Olympia, Imperial or Emperor.


----------



## SunRiverMan (May 30, 2007)

The Labyrinth


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Nice pic!


I should get a free sticker or somethin for that.


----------



## Rielbowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

*"BLACK DEATH"* or *BUBONIC*
because it looks like its going to kill millons, 
:The Black Death was one of the most devastating pandemics in human history, peaking in Europe between 1348 and 1350, and killing between 75 million and 200 million


----------



## SunRiverMan (May 30, 2007)

The Edge


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Titan


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Rielbowhunter said:


> *"BLACK DEATH"* or *BUBONIC*
> because it looks like its going to kill millons,
> :The Black Death was one of the most devastating pandemics in human history, peaking in Europe between 1348 and 1350, and killing between 75 million and 200 million


Call it the "leper" stackin by the dozens.


----------



## SunRiverMan (May 30, 2007)

The Apollyon

Abaddon or Apollyon the Destroyer



> Revelation 9: 11: And they had a king over them, which is the angel of the bottomless pit, whose name in the Hebrew tongue is Abaddon, but in the Greek tongue hath his name Apollyon.


----------



## auspanner (Dec 15, 2012)

Athens ZEEL


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Athens GXT*

GXT standing for "*G*ame *XT*erminator" 
_"Engineered To Kill"_


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

The dagger


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Shuriken

Sharp edges on the riser reminded me of Ninja Shuriken (throwing star). Seems like a cool name if not already suggested.


----------



## kshunter72 (Sep 14, 2006)

Athens riddler


----------



## WolfieWins (Oct 1, 2012)

Retina


----------



## Moflyfishing (Feb 5, 2010)

War hammer


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks mean : Mjolnir


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hit man.


----------



## Kmh136 (Dec 30, 2012)

The Avenger


----------



## kshunter72 (Sep 14, 2006)

Scion


----------



## BHD13 (Jun 8, 2011)

reciprocater


----------



## Kmh136 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thirst


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Athens Severe
Athens *Sacrifice*
Athens Dispatch
Athens Appeal
Athens Intensity
Athens Entranced
Athens *Reaper*
Athens *Awakening*


----------



## kshunter72 (Sep 14, 2006)

Black Maiden


----------



## kshunter72 (Sep 14, 2006)

Piledriver


----------



## kshunter72 (Sep 14, 2006)

Athens Acer


----------



## Poisonivy (Jan 24, 2008)

Resolute


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Annihilator


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Anarchy


----------



## bloodtrailz (Jan 28, 2012)

Athens, Tribal


----------



## bowhunter1527 (Jan 30, 2011)

Athens---Darkhorse


----------



## kshunter72 (Sep 14, 2006)

Carnage


----------



## shanehood (May 4, 2011)

I say -CREATURE- mythical none human or animal that roams the woods .


----------



## spo1 (Dec 4, 2008)

the lacerator


----------



## SPANIARD (Nov 5, 2006)

Athens Accelerator


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Athens badass. perfect name!


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Legend
Nova
Legacy
Heritage
Cunning
Cutter
Poseidon


----------



## bowhunter1527 (Jan 30, 2011)

Athens---Serenity


----------



## Josh7409 (Jul 4, 2012)

scorpio


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Rapier
Cleaver
Scimitar


----------



## kshunter72 (Sep 14, 2006)

Athens Pro-vider


----------



## kshunter72 (Sep 14, 2006)

Athens Solitude


----------



## bloodtrailz (Jan 28, 2012)

Zen


----------



## bowhunter1527 (Jan 30, 2011)

Athens---Tradition or Traditions


----------



## jrhaim (Sep 30, 2012)

Athens Artemis
Athens Zeus


----------



## dfinke (Jan 4, 2013)

The Athens Hades


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

Athens AXIS.

Athens ARCHANGEL.

Athens X-RAY


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

Introducing the all new Athens Archery RUMOR!

Believe it, the RUMORs are true.

Or maybe the Athens, TRUTH.


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

How about the CRIXUS. 

He was a gladiator that fought alongside Spartacus.


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

Could go with a deadly snake like the,

Taipan

Krait

Black Adder


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

Athens Komodo Dragon?


----------



## cannonator (Jan 10, 2013)

Grim Reaper


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

Athens X-WING.


----------



## wvbowhunter77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Athens UNDERTAKER


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

Athens Heartseeker
Athens Hart Seeker (hart meaning 'deer')


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

Athens Cryptonite


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

Athens Slice


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Assault


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Inferno


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

With the company name Athens how about something with Greek mythology. Apollo or Artemis were regarded as two of the greatest archers in Greek legend. Just a thought.


----------



## CYRIL (Dec 3, 2008)

Mongrel


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

ATHENS, T-REX built to kill :mg:


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

vortecman said:


> ATHENS, T-REX built to kill :mg:


There extinct too. lol


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

I have a great idea. When you pick a name strap it to the back of a motorcycle and ride it out to a big croud. Nevermind somebody probably already did that.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

end of hunt


----------



## donheater (Dec 25, 2008)

Mission


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

If these have been mentioned forgive great minds...
Orion, Terror, Phoenix, Punisher,
Warning, Combat, Ignition, Ignitor,
Warrant, Enforcer


----------



## Landcruiser2012 (Dec 1, 2012)

Athens "predator"


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

I woulod name it the junkyard dog,firsrt to the fight ,last one standing!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Athens Ridge Runner
Athens Knight


----------



## zukiii (Dec 6, 2012)

Athens Prophet

Athens Tempest


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

razr


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

I'd like to suggest "taipan" (pronounced tie pan), this is recognised as Australia's most venomous snake and is so deadly that if you are bitten you are likely to be dead before you have finished your beer. I realise that this is not American. This snake is quiet and deadly like I would expect this bow to be. the following link will give anyone that is interested an idea of where the Taipan sits in terms of the worlds deadliest snakes

http://www.avru.org/general/general_mostvenom.html

:darkbeer:


----------



## Horny1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Athens Freedom


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Pass-Thru


----------



## jhall239 (Oct 4, 2011)

The Stealth, looks like one of those Stealth bombers especially at full draw and if sticking with Spider theme, a spider is very Stealthy


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Athens Eminent*


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Athens One
Athens Neptune ( Name of the Mission to Kill Bin Laden)
Athens Devgru. ( Name of the Navy Special Warfare Development Group that Seal Team Six came from)

Lets honor those boys !


----------



## NCDon (Feb 17, 2010)

The Thriller.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

iceman14 said:


> Skorpion
> View attachment 1578800


Nice graphic!!!


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

ok...last one for me.

*Sword GXT*

again, GXT standing for Game XTerminator


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

Athens Cutlass


----------



## GyrPer1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Athens Highlander. There can be only one!

Athens Crunch.


----------



## liverlover (Jan 29, 2010)

Athens Lobo


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

kylecurtis04 said:


> *Athens Eminent*


I likey!!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Rock.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

The Core!!!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

My short list, Core, Operative and Mach XR, Xhale, Xilierate.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Forensic .


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Thermo


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Atmospheric


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Nuclear


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Crusade .


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

do we have a winner yet????


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

My last ones
Venom, Empire, Warrior, 
Combat, Eliminator, Demise
Devistation


----------



## gtmtnbiker98 (Jan 25, 2013)

'Rapture'
'Judgement'


----------



## souwest hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

OK my last try. orbweaver,antmimic,cobweb,and micathena.If I dont win ill still be looking to try one.Awesome looking bow.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Triton.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Paralyzed


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

The holy moly.
Cause it's got lots of holes in it.


----------



## hb48444 (Apr 9, 2006)

Athens Velocity, Freedom, Eradicator


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

War Hammer


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

Athens One


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Gladiator


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

arachnid


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

diablo or vixen


----------



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

*Athens*

How about the "Afterburner"


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU (May 20, 2003)

Athens "Cronus"
Athens "Poseidon"


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Athens Diablo


----------



## bloodtrailz (Jan 28, 2012)

Warlock
Edge
Tribal


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Athens Attitude

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Starship


----------



## Carl (Feb 5, 2003)

Athens "black death"


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Galactica


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Ballistica


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Tornado


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Testament .


----------



## edge1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Viking OR Striker/Apergia (greek)


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Athens Toxic

τοξότης. ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ
(toxotis) Greek Archery 

Athens Toxotis


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Deathwish


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Overkill


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens valor , Athens Gage,,, Athens fury,, Athens Majestic,,, Athens War Lord,, Athens Misery,, Athens Rapture,,, Athens Freak,,, Athens Poison,,, Athens Sinister,,, Athens Venom,, Athens Viper,,, Athens Zombie,,, Athens Rigid,,, Athens Aggressor,,, Athens Frenzy,, ===== Athens Crisis=== Athens Thriller Athens Thunder,, Athens Panic,,, Athens Angel,,, Athens Thorn,,, ===== Athens Force==== Athens Warrior,,, Athens Invader,, Athens Jester,, Athens Spider,,, Athens Victim


----------



## Carl (Feb 5, 2003)

Athens fantasy
athens sorceror
athens magic
athens wizard
athens top gun
athens the superman
athens extinct
athens precision
how about naming after one of the greek gods:
Athens hercules
athens minotaur
athens chimera
athens centaur
athens cyclopes
athens titan
athens hades
athens atlas
athens typhon
athens artemis


----------



## ChipShot88 (Jan 13, 2011)

"Gladiator" Just kinda fits the whole Athens Greek theme.


----------



## Acts 4:12 (Jul 4, 2007)

The black widow, The anivenom


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

The Job, no matter what you put it thru, it will be faithful


----------



## BAYOUBENGALS (Jan 15, 2003)

Jolly Roger


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Twin turbow.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Xtreme 
Athens Black Ice
Athens Eliminator
Athens Nightmare
Athens XXX
Athens Dagger
Athens Blade
Athens Switchblade
Athens Reaper
Athens Viper
Athens Black Hole
Athens Axe Extreme
Athens Slayer
Athens Stalker


----------



## SidewaysTim (Oct 22, 2012)

Athens Slice
Athens Horny Devil (LOL)


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Zombie
Athens Fright Night
Athens Ignite
Athens Enforcer
Athens Warrior


----------



## Bivyhunter (Jan 7, 2013)

Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok Rodney I've narrowed it down for you guys 



stixshooter said:


> Athens Toxic
> 
> τοξότης. ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ
> (toxotis) Greek Archery
> ...





stixshooter said:


> KAÏN (Κάϊν): Greek form of Hebrew Qayin ("acquired, possessed"), meaning "maker; fabricator," or literally "smith.


Ares

Daimon


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Athens Engage*


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

HAs anyone said D.O.A. ?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ShootingABN! said:


> HAs anyone said D.O.A. ?


Yes


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

If you go to tools you can search this thread for names that have been used.

We cant use a name that is already in use


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Shredder
Athens Medusa
Athens Panther
Athens Impact
Athens K.E (Kinetic Energy)
Athens Zues
Athens Athena
Athens Armageddon
Athens Slasher
Athens Amaze
Athens Addiction


----------



## deerless (Jan 16, 2010)

Athens Lelantos...greek titan of air and hunting stalking


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

How about this ? 

Stixshooter's Bow


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Strikeforce, Strafe,


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Athens shinobi


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

I got it. The Mechanic. It's different and just sounds like it's all business. The "average joe" bow can't get it done but the Mechanic can do the job with skill and precision.


----------



## thetruth35 (Mar 26, 2008)

The Machine


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

X-Ception


----------



## paulhood77 (Jan 14, 2010)

How about Athens Venom?


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

The athens moment


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Arete (pron.: /ˈærətiː/; Ancient Greek: ἀρετή), in its basic sense, means excellence of any kind.[1] 


Virtue

Sometimes translated as "virtue", the word actually means something closer to "being the best you can be", or "reaching your highest human potential".


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

enTice


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)

Athens exodus


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

what kind of name are you looking for?

so many have been put forward, must be something you like in the bunch, have you checked all of them yet?


----------



## Firelineman (Oct 25, 2011)

What about the mamba? Comes from the black mamba, Africa's most deadly snake


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> if you go to tools you can search this thread for names that have been used.
> 
> We cant use a name that is already in use


all these names and you haven't got one yet ?


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

X-Cellerator

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Invade
Athens Solitude
Athens Escape
Athens Altitude
Athens Terminal Velocity
Athens Storm
Athens Blaze
Athens TNT
Athens Scapegoat
Athens Steroid
Athens Adrenaline
Athens Elevation
Athens Deep Impact


----------



## jhblaloc (Aug 3, 2012)

Spartan


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

If its going to be in shoadow only finish I say (shadow or blackout)


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Stryder


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Ebony


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Arachnid

sent from my Linux mobile phone


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Athens R.P.M


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I got it! Winner winner chicken dinner!
Athens EREBUS: Latin form of Greek Erebos, meaning "darkness." In mythology, this is the name of the offspring of Chaos, brother of Nyx, and father of Æther. He is the personification of primordial darkness. In later legends Erebos became the name of a place in Hades, the underworld.


----------



## mj2108 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a few ideas for you Rodney.
1. Athens Dire
2. Athens Rigamortis
3. Athens Tarryn


----------



## jcarlton (Sep 5, 2008)

Athens- freedom seeker


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Athens Thor


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The *REVIVER* (spells the same forward and backwards)

(Jus' thought I'd throw it out there.) I realize you don't want to revive an animal you just shot (hehe).


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

A.A.1
Athens. A.ddix .1


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I got it Athens Gladiator for a awsome bow. Can't wait for it to hit market!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Athens Talos

Athens V-2

Athens Scalpel


----------



## WldlfPopCntrlXp (Oct 13, 2009)

Athens - Dark Sage


----------



## Horny1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Athens Asylum.


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

Just

Precedent

Dynamic

Roam

Nomad


----------



## Horny1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Athens Psychosis


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

My son says, Athens Wisp. This actually sounds really good.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

This is way out there...the "*omphalos*" - it means center

Edit: I can't believe I actually suggested this.
om·pha·los 
/ˈämfələs/
Noun
The center or hub of something.
A rounded stone (esp. that at Delphi) representing the navel of the earth in ancient Greek mythology.
Synonyms
navel - centre - center - umbilicus


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Shootist
Aviator
Crusader
007
Hickster
Punisher
5150
Trooper


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

Invoke (1.Cite or appeal to (someone or something) as an authority for an action )

Stellar


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Athens Corsair 

Athens Vanguard


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Athens Valkyrie 

In Norse mythology, a valkyrie (from Old Norse valkyrja "chooser of the slain")


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Don't think anyone suggested the "*BRACE*" yet, but that may not be the best for a 33"ata 6.5"bh 340ibo (but maybe it does- all depends on what characteristics you want to convey).


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

Evolution

Evolve

Boost


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Athens Tangent


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n.vodden (Jun 28, 2012)

That is one hell of a nice looking bow, I love vicious looking gear!

I would have to call it the Athen's 'e*X*ecutioner' - Don't hunt... e*X*ecute


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Vampire
Athens Bloodsucker
Athens G-Force
Athens Darkhorse


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Apprentice

Dark Druid

Druid

But I won't need the bow I am happy with the one I am using now...

LFM


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

X-Pediter 

Expediter


----------



## pointer (Apr 14, 2004)

Athens Machinatum Occidere


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Athens Archangel


----------



## BSLugnut (Dec 31, 2006)

How about Adder, Taipan, Mulga?


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

Draft

Protege


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

A.R.C
Aim,Release,Connect or Aim,Release,Center punch


----------



## bloodtrailz (Jan 28, 2012)

Shadow


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Achillies
Athens Artery
Athens Hemorrhage
Athens Fracture
Athens Hurricane


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

I like the "*ARGO*" for some weird reason, but that was the name of Jason's boat when he went after the Golden Fleece.


----------



## Andrew D (Oct 7, 2012)

Black Ops Thanatos


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

You know guys the other manufactures are gleaming our ideas here

I hope they are as generous when they use our names as Athens is


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)

Athens judgement. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

Dauntless

Influence


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

"Toxo" - Greek word for bow


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Destruction
Athens Demolition
Athens Death Run


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

*Resolute* (Admirably purposeful, determined, and unwavering)

This has to be the winner !!!
C'mon Rodney, gotta admit it's good. :wink:




:closed_2:


----------



## WldlfPopCntrlXp (Oct 13, 2009)

Athens - Underworld 
Athens - Dark Treasure


----------



## GhengisKhandrey (Aug 15, 2011)

Athens Torch
Athens Anvil


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Athens BLADE !!


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

*ARISTAEUS*-From the Greek Αρισταιος (Aristaios), derived from αριστευς (aristeus) "the best". This was the name of a minor Greek god of agriculture, hunting and cattle.


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

Athens inertia


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

Athens blitz


----------



## Mauislayer (Aug 15, 2012)

Athens Inferno (like Dante's)


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

OK, here it is...the "*PROHAWK*"
(or PRO-HAWK)
View attachment 1579105


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> OK, here it is...the "*PROHAWK*"
> (or PRO-HAWK)
> View attachment 1579105


Hoyt already has a Prohawk bro...


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Athens - Ku


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Hoyt already has a Prohawk bro...


Dang - you are right. I checked for Power Hawk, NightHawk, all been used, but missed the ProHawk - someone's already use BlackHawk as well probably


----------



## hsh (Jan 6, 2013)

Xspot


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

How about the "*Prospect*" ?


----------



## smokinsam (Dec 17, 2012)

Athens Prophecy E.T.K


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

How about the Athens Confederacy. Because its time to stand up for what is right.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Chopper


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Athens-techně


Although the Greek word "techně" is often mistranslated as "art," it actually implies mastery of any sort of craft. The Latin-derived form of the word is "tecnicus", from which the English words technique, technology, technical are derived.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

It reminds me of Sharkboy. :wink:


----------



## hydro0309 (Apr 3, 2010)

Athens- Eagle 7


----------



## Bone Hed Killer (May 13, 2010)

Call it the ATHEN VENOM? it killes quick....


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Bone Crusher


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The "*ProSlinger*"


----------



## GhengisKhandrey (Aug 15, 2011)

Athens Phoenix
"Born from Ashes, Engineered to Kill"


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Paralyzed , thats it ..... Man what a name for a bow . How could you forget this .


----------



## MySRT8U (Dec 31, 2012)

Athens apocalypse


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Ahhh... the english language is so limited, and I don't know any others. What a shame...


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The "*Proverb*"

(Sure as heck can't call it the "*Prozak*")


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

You could try the "*Prowess*"

Well that's all of the "Pro" words I can think of...


The wife suggested the "*License*" and the "*Enabler*"


----------



## aebennett (Sep 28, 2011)

That bow looks completely cool got to give the new bow to an Indiana boy how about the Terminator b/c it looks straight like the terminators arm haha. If that name is copyrighted try cyborg or something along those lines. Great looking rig.


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Athens Dragon


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

vftcandy said:


> Hoyt already has a Prohawk bro...


And that really looks like an owl....


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Dragon Slayer


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Apache


----------



## roybivins (May 26, 2007)

Has anyone said siege?


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

iceman14 said:


> And that really looks like an owl....


I assure you...it is a hawk. I extracted frames of a you tube video of some hawk over in England, and some guy was doing a study of them or something like that. It took me a while to find a video of a hawk flying, that I could make a GIF like this, where the Hawk is flying against the wind.

Edit: It's a Hen Harrier (March Hunting Hawk). Here's the video I think I got it from. Look at around the 3:50 Point.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

How about the Athens "*Adept*"???

Or "*Adapt*" ???


----------



## pacsport (Nov 1, 2012)

Phantom

Heli-M Nation


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Kickapoo after the Indiana Kickapoo Indians.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens mahkwa...native american Indiana Kickapoo name for Black bear.


----------



## roybivins (May 26, 2007)

What about damage, encounter, wicked encounter, dark encounter, meanstreak, aggression, nightmare, sinister?


----------



## yellowlab (Dec 26, 2004)

grim reaper! says it all.


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

Athens Glory


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

The Paragon

Definition of Paragon

par·a·gon (pr-gn, -gn)
n.
1. A model of excellence or perfection of a kind; a peerless example: a paragon of virtue.
2.
a. An unflawed diamond weighing at least 100 carats.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

The Athens AB. 
The Athens Brutus.
The Athens Brut.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Raptor GT or AS...
Talon ST


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry I can't spell today.( the shadow or the blackout) .


----------



## braxton1127 (Dec 11, 2010)

Athens "Ronin"


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Ignition
Athens NOS


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Charon: the ferry man who carried souls across to the gates of Hades.
Cerberus: the 3 headed dog that guarded the gates of hades


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The Athens "*Ardent*"

Means steady enthusiasm or passion
(fervent - fiery - passionate - hot - zealous - fervid)

That bow is just ready and fervently willing to shoot to kill. Ready & primed when you need it - everytime.


----------



## Trucker D (Jan 24, 2012)

It looks pre historic should be called "T-Rex" would be great addition for me.


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Athens Droid


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> I assure you...it is a hawk. I extracted frames of a you tube video of some hawk over in England, and some guy was doing a study of them or something like that. It took me a while to find a video of a hawk flying, that I could make a GIF like this, where the Hawk is flying against the wind.


Oh yea, for sure. Its face was really owl like when i first looked at it.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

A2bs


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

Stinger3G said:


> A2bs


A2BS had the all caps, but at lowercased bs, wonder why....


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

The hurry up and deside.


----------



## IL Archer (Feb 10, 2008)

stixshooter said:


> How about this ?
> 
> Stixshooter's Bow



I just don't see it! lol


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Just call it Want it.


----------



## pvh1969 (Oct 14, 2010)

Vader


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Eyecandy


----------



## WldlfPopCntrlXp (Oct 13, 2009)

Athens - Appeal
Athens - Dark Appeal
Athens - Evoke
Athens - Agonist
Athens - Charm
Athens - Dark Charm
Athens - Desire
Athens - Dark Desire
Athens - Dark Philosophy


Apologize if some already said


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The Athens "*Aspire*"

Verb
Direct one's hopes or ambitions toward achieving something: "we never thought that we might aspire to those heights".
Rise high; tower.

Also... the wife suggested "*Achieve*"


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Athens Spartan or Spartiates


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Blood sport...havoc ...adrenaline ......addiction ....battle spear...blood runner..triad


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

minatar


----------



## Corn Fed (Apr 14, 2011)

Maniac.
Apollo.
Chariot.


----------



## Red Cabomba (May 3, 2012)

Why not something from (Hollywood) Greek mythology.. *Epirus*?


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Athens Vortex

Athens Artemis (Greek godess of the Hunt)

Athens Orion (Giant hunter among the stars) The sickle shapes and the round cut-outs in their increasing diameter like plantes in comparison look celestial to me.


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Decimator


----------



## Ron213 (Jan 1, 2010)

BLACK DEATH or EVIL, it just looks mean.


----------



## Corn Fed (Apr 14, 2011)

"Smooth "
"Sweet "
"Jackpot"
"recoil"
" Jakt"
"Blak"
"Mercy"


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Spawn


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

Sapphire
Black Sapphire
Black Star Sapphire
Scorpion
Black Scorpion
Black Star Scorpion
Pass Thru


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Athens nurotoxin


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Neurotoxin


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Athens intimidator


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Executioner
Manifest
Verdict
Hanging Judge
Morph or Morpheus


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Wrath


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Athens accelerator. I bet it's smoking fast. Or Athens terminator cuz that's one bad arse looking bow


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

The Athens *Black Jack*


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Dream


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

The Hammer


----------



## b.c archer (Mar 24, 2010)

athens pitch black


----------



## bigjohn49 (Apr 9, 2010)

The Ghost,
The Whisper.
Now, pick a winner, Athens. The suspense is too much, lol.


----------



## Bowslinger99 (Sep 9, 2012)

Athens Arabian( one of the worlds most deadly scorpions)
Athens Obsidian( volcanic rock)


----------



## woodsman70 (Aug 26, 2010)

Athens Heart breaker


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Athens whitetail special. Athens hell razor . Athens decapitator. Athens z71. Athens affliction. Athens inception. Athens tomahawk. Athens TNT. Athens game changer. Athens incision. Athens Stab. Athens hypodermic. Athens deception. Athens decryption. Athens deffinition.


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

Athens Spectre (a ghost, keeping with my other suggestion of wraith)


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

The "stud"

Or

Night Owl

Or 

Plague

or

Recluse

Or 

Dark timber

Or

Gravity

Or 

Night hawk

Or

Kestrel

Or 

Raven


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

*Athens GORMAR* The Gormar is one of the deadliest scorpions in the world. I have attached a link to check out the photo
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=gorm...w=195&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:87


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Just couldn't give up on the Hawk thing. Nobody has an "*AIRHAWK*" or "*AIR-HAWK*" that I know of.

View attachment 1579234


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Athens *Mongoose*
Athens *king cobra*
Athens *cobra*


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Jan 6, 2011)

Stealth asassin


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The "*Entropy*" Driving the Tacks of Chaos and Creative Destruction Everywhere!

(Nah! Entropy is the antithesis of efficicieny!) Can't use that for a name!


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

ARTERY or JUGULAR


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

archer58 in pa said:


> ARTERY or JUGULAR


I like Artery, but it got used in post# 1347. If you use the search thread tool first, you can easily see if someone had already suggested your idea.
Hope it helps.


----------



## cowboy3 (Feb 22, 2007)

Black Lightning


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

If that ain't enough ideas, then try the "*QuickDraw*" (hehe...my DL is 30" and want a 50-60# when I win).

See y'all later! Gotta go.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

One more.
ARTEMIS, Greek goddess of the hunt.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Dictator .


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Aladeen.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Vortex


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

Wapiti......looks like an elk killing machine!


----------



## okie-buck (Sep 5, 2009)

Ridgeback, or Mamba.


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

Athens " Radius"


----------



## grapplemonkey (Nov 2, 2005)

*Athens Scythian* (I liked Scythe too).


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Cavity.


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

recluse,vindacator,zorro,ETK-engineered to kill


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Silverback


----------



## drewbie44 (Jan 27, 2013)

The Athens Selene (named for the goddess of the moon- my eye keeps being drawn to the crescent moon shapes at the end of the riser, and the whole greek thang!)


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Athens Deathbringer.


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

snuffer,sidewinder,no tomorrow,the end,lights out


----------



## grapplemonkey (Nov 2, 2005)

*Athens Grail*...


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

Athens Interceptor
Athens Ambush
Athens Gladius
Athens Recluse


----------



## wisdomhunter (Jan 26, 2013)

Athens Panther
Athens Synergy
Athens Hypnotizer
Athens Jackhammer
Athens Thunderbow


----------



## GreenMtn (Mar 31, 2006)

dual pursuit is a good name


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

Vampire


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

Hole E Smoke


----------



## grapplemonkey (Nov 2, 2005)

*Athens Resolution

Athens Resolve*


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Athens Confidence
Athens Faith
Athens Confidential
Athens End Game
Athens Curiosity


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

Athens Black Magic
Athens DOA
Athens mojo


----------



## grapplemonkey (Nov 2, 2005)

*Athens Benchmark*... Athens SOE: Signature Of Excellence


----------



## lizzard (Mar 31, 2011)

Hephaestus Greek god of craftsman fits with the Athens theme


----------



## 24hrsparkey (Feb 20, 2010)

The Athens executioner.. "Execute your shot and execute your pray"


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

Rage
Force


----------



## shtrbc (Nov 22, 2010)

Athens Ceptor


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Scorpion


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

Athens Paralytic
Athens Abomination
Athens


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Apparently when athens named their bow the recluse it was a popular choice.


----------



## 24hrsparkey (Feb 20, 2010)

Or the Athens "Hypertension"


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Dang - you are right. I checked for Power Hawk, NightHawk, all been used, but missed the ProHawk - someone's already use BlackHawk as well probably


That's OK VF offered up "G Force " ....And "scorpion" I guess I'm showing my age LOL


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

stixshooter said:


> That's OK VF offered up "G Force " .... I guess I'm showing my age LOL


Is there a G-Force?


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Fatal Attraction
Dominion
Exclamation
Tempest
Seduction
Riptide


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Explode
Athens Fang
Athens Stealth
Athens Raider


----------



## hoytman63 (Oct 8, 2010)

terminator


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

athens EXTERMINATOR


Sent from my SpiralXed SuperTEC


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Energy.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

vftcandy said:


> Is there a G-Force?


Yup father of Baby G ...

Champion Scorpion and Recurves too


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Widowmaker
Athens Black Widow
Athens Arachnid
Athens Freak
Athens Dreamcatcher
Athens Goth


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

Razorback
Edge
Gladiator


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Athens Moonshine


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~Athens~ 

Rebel

YankeeRebel

Aggressor

Bishop

Piranha

Hammer

Soul

Hell Raiser

Disciple 

BR549

Generator

Armor

Tank

Eagle

Badlander

Hero

Troopster

Anaconda

Serpent

Forgiveness

The Unforgiving

Eastwood

Blade Slinger

Deja Vu

Shadow

Widow Maker

Zeppelin

Kashmir

Black Dog

Prowler

Machine

C.O.D.

Chevelle

Rebel

Dixie

Generation


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Arc Dynasty
Athens Omega 34
Athens Arc Angel
Athens Daybreak
Athens Pit Viper
Athens Blitzer
Athens


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Athens Wicked 1 (in case of this first in a line)

Athens Mistress (cause it will be love or lust)

Athens Raven (due to all black)


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Athens determination


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Rancor (get rights from star wars LOL!)
Psycho
Minute man
Apollo
Zeus
Aries
Nimrod
Invader
DETONATOR
Sniper
Havoc
Penetrator
Minotaur
Centaur
Sagittarius
Kill shot
Kill Zone
Daggar
Exterminator
Black widow
Tarantula


----------



## MonsterNewb (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks sharp! Incognito is what comes to mind for a name


----------



## IllinoisBamBam (Nov 20, 2012)

Seeing how I'm Greek I feel that Dunasteia meaning Domination/rule/sovereignty or Dynamis meaning Strength/power/force would perfect. Personally I like Dynamis better as it seems to fit.


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Pinnacle !!!


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

commando (army of one)


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Serpent
Athens Morning Glory
Athens Overload
Athens Undertaker
Athens Werewolf
Athens Erosion


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Overkill


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

commander


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Revelation
Athens Revolution
Athens Avalanche


----------



## azoutback (Mar 24, 2008)

medieval. The athens medieval....


----------



## awarsoca (Nov 26, 2012)

Athens Ares
Athens Sparta
Athens Medusa
Athens Cerberus
Athens Hades
Athens Phalanx


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Tarbilly said:


> Athens ATTITUDE


x 2


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Da Vinci
Athens Wrangler
Athens Viking
Athens Peak
Athens Talon
Athens Bloodshed
Athens Game Over


----------



## wapitibowman (Jan 13, 2006)

Athens El Matador


----------



## mikie884 (Jan 18, 2013)

Athens Circumstance 
If u actually make it this far without naming it will they be ready in leftys any time soon.
Or the Athens Equalizer 
don't know if anyone had said any of those yet skipped to the end couldn't read them all battery is dying


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

Rave


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I think since Jason went through rough times and succeeded so much...name it the 
Athens Achieve


----------



## wvbowhunter4 (Jul 5, 2012)

Athens deceptor


----------



## Andrew D (Oct 7, 2012)

Athens Ghost.

Athens CQB ( aka close quarters bow )

Athens Shadow


----------



## mikie884 (Jan 18, 2013)

Or the Athens Dynasty I forgot to add that one
Athens Meatiator (mediator) just in meat eater fashion
Athens Devastator


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Independent
Athens 2nd Amendment
Athens Abrax
Athens Lawmaker
Athens Peace Keeper
Athens Stryker
Athens


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Athens ~

Heat Seeker

Logistic

Phantom

Revolt

Johnny Cash

Steel

Iron Maiden

Cochise

Running Bull

Titanic

Buck Slayer

Hillbilly

Johnny Reb

Feeler

Teaser

Dynamite


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Athens Raven


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Exception
Athens Aquatic
Athens Sable
Athens Impala
Athens Eland
Athens Nyala
Athens Kudu
Athens Tsunami
Athens Rhino XT
Athens Firestarter
Athens Challenger
Athens Intruder
Athens Habitat


----------



## jaybow6 (Feb 8, 2008)

How about the "Mercygiver" Which is was a long, narrow knife, used in medieval times to deliver the death stroke! Sounds fitting for this bow.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Athens~

9-11

Kudo

Wicked 

Witch 

Sorcerer 

Nomad

Survivor

Tango

Wizard

Nuke

Freedom

Crusader


----------



## Bruce 2 (Jul 8, 2012)

Athens Forty Niner


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Warthog
Athens Transporter
Athens Halo
Athens Snare
Athens DFA (Death from Above)


----------



## Bruce 2 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hades


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Manifest
Athens Threat
Athens Arctic
Athens Controversy


----------



## Iwantbigbucks (Feb 25, 2006)

Athens arsenal. Whats in your arsenal?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Emerge
Athens Legit


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

Black knight


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Jason....the Voorhees edition


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~Athens~

Rock Steady

Beacon

Sasquatch

Soul

Torpedo

Bootleg

Aftermath

Distortion

Wolf

Coyote


----------



## The Lure Washer (Feb 5, 2012)

the annihilator


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Anchored
Athens Arise
Athens Enforcer
Athens Twister
Athens Nuisance


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

appocolypse


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Athens Anxiety 

Athens Clutch

Athens Ventricular

Athens Ventricul


----------



## 5263LL (May 18, 2012)

Black outlaw


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Sub-0, SubZero, Avalanche, punisher


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~Athens~

Ripper

Confliction

Infliction

Vengeance

Testament

Hustler

Shark


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Havoc
Athens Cyclone
Athens Bounty Hunter
Athens Extinction
Athens Harvest


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Switchblade


----------



## Cowboyhunt (Aug 2, 2012)

Battle axe


----------



## liverlover (Jan 29, 2010)

Athens Dream or Tanto


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Protestor
Athens Petitioner
Athens Defense 
Athens Attack


----------



## deercamping (Sep 16, 2011)

The Capital


----------



## Cowboyhunt (Aug 2, 2012)

Athens samurai 
Athens tomahawk
Athens battle axe
Athens shredder


----------



## liverlover (Jan 29, 2010)

Athens Armagedden


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Classified
Athens Arson
Athens Back Country
Athens Region
Athens Legion


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Menace
Athens Mace 
Athens Lacerator
Athens Slice


----------



## mattmejean (Oct 5, 2011)

The "rock" after Alcatraz. Because NO ONE escapes


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

It's the Operative, Overdrive,The Mach XR, Xhilerate, Xhale, or RefleXtion. No need to carry on 50 more pages of this nonsense...


----------



## liverlover (Jan 29, 2010)

Athens Armagedden Athens Comet


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

stixshooter said:


> That's OK VF offered up "G Force " ....And "scorpion" I guess I'm showing my age LOL


Yep, and he also threw offered the ATTACK which is a bear name isn't it?

Thanks for the comment, but I think I actually like "*AIRHAWK*" better anyways.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Mutant
Athens Savage
Athens Lawless
Athens Thriller


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Athens arsenal. Whats in your arsenal?


I like that one! Unfortunately someone already suggested it.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Black Plague
Athens Advocate
Athens Eclipse
Athens Black Death


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Mediator
Athens Obama
Athens Violator


----------



## 2wheeler (Jan 13, 2013)

FORTE (strength)


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

It is shaped similar to bat wings so I'll go with

Athens Vampire


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Yep, and he also threw offered the ATTACK which is a bear name isn't it?
> 
> Thanks for the comment, but I think I actually like "*AIRHAWK*" better anyways.


There should be long list of current bow names already in use.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

2013


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

Athens VADER


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey Rodney, how is the decision process going to happen? I feel for the poor soul who's got to weed through all the repeat names.

That bow looks like it'll be a great seller. Unfortunately the closest dealer to me is in Northern WA (5 hours away).


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Carcass
Athens Avenger
Athens Encounter


----------



## bow shooter (Jan 8, 2009)

athens falcon


----------



## NICKALBERT4722 (Aug 28, 2012)

The Extinct!!!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Dominator
Athens Refuge
Athens Sanctuary


----------



## huntingfool13 (Mar 10, 2011)

Athens Anguish


----------



## huntingfool13 (Mar 10, 2011)

Athens Conclusion


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

The Override
The Apocolypse
The Warlord
The Fusion
The Incenirator
The Andromeda
The Terminator
The Freeze
Juggernaut


----------



## casador1 (Apr 11, 2012)

The Athens "Odyssey".


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Ignite
Athens Immortal


----------



## xJOHNPOPEx (Jan 6, 2013)

Athens: 
Achilles (personal favorite)
Clava (Latin for bat)
Juggernaut 
Night wing
Sagitta (Latin for arrow)


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

Titan


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

Athens Choice


----------



## pass thru 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

apocalypse.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I can search this thread.. but then I also have to check FB and our forum for posting time





Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Hey Rodney, how is the decision process going to happen? I feel for the poor soul who's got to weed through all the repeat names.
> 
> That bow looks like it'll be a great seller. Unfortunately the closest dealer to me is in Northern WA (5 hours away).


----------



## d_ninja (Oct 29, 2010)

Athens Batleth.....looks just like the Klingon sword called a Batleth.


----------



## backstrap eater (Jul 11, 2011)

The Eliminator or The Ninja


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Imagine what could done with this beast!
Athens Beast


----------



## cgdoc (Jun 2, 2009)

Athens "ETHOS "


----------



## peihunter (Mar 2, 2012)

ATHENS SABLE
ATHENS GRAPHITE
ATHENS STEALTH or STEALTH LITE(MAY HAVE BEEN USED BEFORE FOR ANOTHER MANUFACTURER)
ATHENS REAPER


----------



## arrowlook (Feb 22, 2010)

The ATHENS SHOCKER


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens "time"


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens "epic"


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens relentless


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens take down


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens g-string


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens 'camp'


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens chain


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens home wrecker


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Dynasty
Intuition
Surgeon or surgical
Omega
Armageddon
Bastille


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens spike


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens bruiser


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

Athens gladiator


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens rut


----------



## Horny1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Athens Advantage


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens legal


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Athens Attica

"The break-out bow of 2013"


----------



## jaredpschiller (Jan 22, 2013)

Mass Chaos


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens hooker


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

The machine


----------



## Horny1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Athens Advantage or Athens Affirm or Affirmation.


----------



## Bone Hed Killer (May 13, 2010)

Rodney when is this going be over with and u will choose a name & winner?


----------



## bustin-arrows (Mar 1, 2011)

Athens "Prison shank"


----------



## alphamax4 (Dec 26, 2009)

Stalker

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens america OR AMERICAN


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~Athens~

Empire

Conspiracy

Inspiration

Vanquish

Flame

Ember

Stone

Skeptor

Lucifer

Gunsmoke

Deputy

Entrada

Bullseye

Beast

Lion

Fuel

Satin

Commitment

Promise

Firefox

Superstition

Black Magic

Thriller

Shredder

Hypnosis 

Fox

Whiskey

Alliance

Killer


----------



## 1vfib (Jul 24, 2010)

Athens Scalpel

A*scalpel, is a small and extremely sharp bladed instrument used for*surgery


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens battle


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

1vfib said:


> athens scalpel
> 
> a*scalpel, is a small and extremely sharp bladed instrument used for*surgery


that was 1 of my first guesses many post ago lol,,,,cool name


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Tarbilly said:


> Athens home wrecker


that's funny right there!


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

The athens gfd....grounds for divorce...lol


----------



## Elkslayer44 (Jan 24, 2013)

Athens Grim
Athens GameSlayer
Athens Elkslayer
Athens Deerslayer
Athens Kryptonite
*Athens Ares*


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~ Athens~

General Lee

Independence

Settler

Eagle

Raptor

Mobster

Sharpshooter 

Sniper

Attack


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

elvis_is_dead said:


> that's funny right there!


lol when i got my last new bow, i played a trick on my girlfriend and when she came to bed that night and tossed the blankets back...there laid my new bow in her place lol...didn't last long lol


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens federal


----------



## sbregister34 (Oct 28, 2010)

Athens Odyssey, Athens Prodigy, Athens Ambush, Athens cyclone, Athens tsunami.


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens ravine


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Athens hitman


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~ Athens~

Cardiac Arrest

OMG

Boogie

Heathen

Remedy

Bleed

Peacekeeper

Peacemaker

Valor

U.S. Marshall

Woodstock

Layla


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

The athens limit


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Athens Armageddon


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

Athens Saboteur, Athens Espionage, Athens Provocateur


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Summus - Latin for supreme 

PERISSOTERON - Greek: superior, extraordinary;over and above etc.

Dunamai - Greek: Power

Komfa- Greek: Elegant


----------



## Bow TKO (Jan 16, 2009)

solstice
sagittarius


----------



## pacsport (Nov 1, 2012)

Athens muscle!

Heli-M Nation


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

Athens "Seventh Son"

:rockhard:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

vftcandy said:


> Athens Carcass
> Athens Avenger
> Athens Encounter


Hoyt has an Avenger already ...



vftcandy said:


> There should be long list of current bow names already in use.


Just sayin ...


----------



## Bossharley (Nov 12, 2011)

Argonaut


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Athens vadar, Athens black widow,Athens flame , future , Commodore ,Warship ,Ulysses ,artillery , Invincible ,Royal , Revenge ,,Zeppelin , Raven ,ACADIA ,COMET,METEOR,ALAMO ,CHALLENGER,CHAMPION,EAGLE,----MONARCH----PRIDE---RANGER-----RELIANCE ---SPITFIRE---VIKING-----ADVENTURE-----------BOUNTY----------BULLDOG -----BREEZE------CENTURY----WOLVERINE


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

Athens Avenger !!!


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Athens Motivation


----------



## RSMITH1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Avenger


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

Athens Exceed


----------



## Bowhunteron72 (Dec 22, 2012)

Athens dream


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Clean List

Athens

Kain
Ares
Teris
Daimon
Toxic
X-Ception
Arete
Virtue
R.P.M
Thor
Talos
V-2
Corsair
Vanguard
Valkyrie
X-Pediter 
Archangel
Ku
Techne'


----------



## Bowhunteron72 (Dec 22, 2012)

Athens heat seeker


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Anesthesia


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Triple Threat


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Hades or Athens Zeus's Lightening


----------



## pacsport (Nov 1, 2012)

Athens halo

Heli-M Nation


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Athens Black Cupid


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~Athens~

Warrior

Battle Axe

Savior

Choice

Hammer

Pro

Chiller

Praise

Eclipse 

Star

Breathless

First Class

Precision

Act 1

Uno

Victory 

Legend

Criminal

Laser

Agent X

Agent

Acquire

Squire


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Or even Athens Ares. (god of war)


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Or even Athens Ares. (god of war)


Already submitted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Artemis, Athens Apollo (Both gods of archery!)


----------



## pacsport (Nov 1, 2012)

Athens scorpion 

Heli-M Nation


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Samurai


----------



## pacsport (Nov 1, 2012)

Athens ebony

Heli-M Nation


----------



## Posty (Aug 22, 2007)

Velociraptor


----------



## G8R archer (Feb 26, 2011)

Malice


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

I personally like my suggestion of Athens Hades and Zeus's lightening


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

When will the winner and official name be announced?


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

Rodney if you name it the "DEATH DEALER" i will buy one of course that is after i get my free one


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

Athens ENFORCER


----------



## pacsport (Nov 1, 2012)

Zues

Heli-M Nation


----------



## grichards (Dec 7, 2008)

The Avenger.


----------



## clarksaver (Feb 20, 2009)

The Athens Hurst


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Hades is fitting I think. Hades was a god that was part of the religion practiced in the city of Athens in ancient Greek times. Plus, its an awesome name.


----------



## pacsport (Nov 1, 2012)

Athen seduce

Heli-M Nation


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

I already suggested Zeus


----------



## hogman22 (Mar 11, 2012)

The Sniper or The Samurai

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Acts 4:12 (Jul 4, 2007)

The ATHENS Sickle, The ATHENS Hipache


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Hades or Archimedes


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

How about the Dillinger 

America needs a new outlaw symbol for today's day and age 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Puma perhaps? Because it strikes lightening fast like a puma. I still think it should be Athens Hades


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

The Athens DART


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

Grim Reaper


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeti


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Comatose


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Black Ice


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens M.O.A.B
(Mother of All Bows!)


----------



## Nitrous24 (Jul 16, 2012)

Black Dragon. sleek, sexy and truely deadly


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Arcus (Latin word for bow)


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Escape


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Sagittarius (Latin word for archer)


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Journey .


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Expedition .


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Odyssey based on one of the best Greek tales ever! There's even an archery challenge in the story given by Penelope, Odysseus' wife, to possible suitors. They have to shoot an arrow through a golden ring.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Exterminatore (Latin word for destroyer)


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Athens phoenix

Athens structure


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Philosophy or Prophet


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

Orion

The mythological hunter for the Greek Gods


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I should get a bow for naming the Accomplice.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Xellence


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

"one"


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Athens freedom


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Olympus


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Peloton...leaders of the pack

Pantheon

Parthenon


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Phalanx


----------



## Jag-grad (Sep 5, 2011)

Athens Alpha
Athens Omega


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Ultimatum


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Invictus


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lights out,
Freeze
Sure shot
Rivalry
Assistant
Rebound
Hit man
Second amendment
Zone
Speed limit
Freak
Fury
Overdrive
Breakout
Assist
Knock down


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Vesuvius


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Athens Cannibal or as I posted earlier
Athens Samurai


----------



## Jag-grad (Sep 5, 2011)

Athens Emperor


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Sicarius (Latin word for assassin)


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Android .


----------



## Foxzr2 (Feb 14, 2009)

Silencer or Talon


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Invictus


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Juggernaut


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mestang99 I already said invictus


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Integrity
Integra


----------



## DrOpPoInT1110 (Jan 7, 2013)

NONE of these have been picked?! or will this run until a certain time, then the winner is picked?

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Titan


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Cerberus


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~Athens~

Comanchero

Hero

Tracer

President

Vapor

Geronimo 

Apache

X-Slammer

Captain Jack

Lakota

Blackfoot

Generation X

Tribe

Pontiac

Mule

Benefactor

Neutralizer

Vein


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The Athens "*Atom*"


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Arion


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Athens Notorious


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

Athens predator


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Venom


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Reaper


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Virtus


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The "*Acclaim*"


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens intrepid


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Quasar


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Pulsar


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Jan 6, 2011)

Athens IRON MAIDEN


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Jan 6, 2011)

Athens PANTERA


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Solstice


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Eclipse


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Equinox


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Athens Shrike

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Phantom


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Aluminator


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Paradox


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Fusion XT


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The "*Regiment*" 

Verb
Organize according to a strict, sometimes oppressive system or pattern.


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

Gladiator


----------



## Huntin'Chef80 (Jan 27, 2013)

Crusher


----------



## mvestal30 (Jan 13, 2013)

How about Athens Penance or repentance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Athens torture


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

The Turk


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Viper


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Cobra


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Friction


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Who's going to have time to go through all of these post anyway...


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Vanguard


----------



## mclaughlin87 (Dec 15, 2009)

Athens Revelation or Athens Revolution


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Zero-G


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Ace


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Jan 6, 2011)

Firestorm


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The "*Contour*"


----------



## simbre (Jan 16, 2011)

Athens Vector


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Jan 6, 2011)

Laserstrike


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Aggressor/Aggression


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The "*Threshold*"

A point of entry or beginning: "on the threshold of a dazzling career".


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Assult


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Jan 6, 2011)

Hellfire


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Rage


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Athens Phantasy


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Jan 6, 2011)

Backdraft


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Jan 6, 2011)

Death stalker


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Annihilator


----------



## Chad1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

Athens Airbender

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Huh (May 13, 2009)

Athens Audacious


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Fatality


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Jan 6, 2011)

Bone crusher


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Dark Night

Or 

Dark Knight

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Athens integrity
Athens honor


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Carnage


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The "*Rise*"


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Slayer


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Chad1980 said:


> Athens Airbender
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Good one (IMO)


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Twisted Metal


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Athens razor!


----------



## Chad1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

Athens platinum

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Unhinged!


----------



## gus_hoyt (Dec 28, 2009)

The Athens Ovis or the Athens Pamir. Ovis being the genus of wild sheep, and Pamir being the mountains that Marco Polo sheep and Siberian Ibex inhabit.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Mercenary


----------



## Zackirby (Jan 28, 2013)

The Athens Beast.


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

Athens Fang 

Athens Legion

Athens Web

Athens reckoning

Athens Dreednaught (spelling?)


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Anarchist


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

The samurai


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

Charon: In ancient Greece it was customary to place a coin in or on the mouth of the dead since the dead were required to pay a fare to Charon, the ferryman of Hades.

Black Dagger:

Black hole: Not even light can escape it.


----------



## Nitrous24 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dragon and Black Dragon for all black


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Semper Fi


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The "*Herald*"

The "*Prestige*"

The "*Vantage*"

(add "*340*" at the end of any of my ideas).

For example, the "*RADAR_340*"

Or the "*Propel*", "*Propel_340*"


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Athens Harbinger

..... As in harbinger of death

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens El Diablo


----------



## -Hondo- (Jan 20, 2013)

the Takedown


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Fusion RPX


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

Here's a couple more:

Athens POSSESSION

Athens PRIORITY. Make owning this bow a priority this season.

Athens MANTA or MANTA RAY (Because its shaped like one.

Athens ABSOLUTE. It's absolutely the best.

Athens *PRIZE*. Let's face it, we are all trying o get out hands on "THE PRIZE"

Athens EPIPHANY

OR Athens ZULU, after the warrior (and tribe)


----------



## Chad1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

Athens Powerstroke

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Athens scourage


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

Athens Balance
Athens Reticulum (Latin for crosshairs of a telescope)


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Ventilator

Deflator



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

"the Executioner"

"the Equalizer"

"twisted metal"

"meal ticket"

"back in black"


----------



## mvestal30 (Jan 13, 2013)

Tribulation


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Huh (May 13, 2009)

- 100 Proof
- PhD
- Narcissist
- Ghost
- Phantom
- Hellcat
- Osprey
- Puma
- Wolverine
- Tahr
- Core
- Triton
- Silkworm (a missile)
- Hellfire
- Kestrel
- Exocet
- Avocet


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~Athens~

Buffalo

Amnesty

Religion

GetSum

Revival

Solitude

Virtue

TrueShot

Coach

Feeler

Ruler

Boss

Obsession

Infection

Sweet Talker

Dracula

Hulk

Werewolf


----------



## bscott29 (May 3, 2008)

"the Athens War Lord"
"The Athens Beast Mode"


----------



## Huh (May 13, 2009)

Affinity...probably said?
Absurd
Apollo


----------



## mvestal30 (Jan 13, 2013)

The Remnant
The Coalition

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Illuminator


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens Fusion XTZ


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Athens M.O.A.B
(MOTHER OF ALL BOWS!)


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

Athens i53:5
Isaiah 53:5
5 But he was pierced for our rebellion,
crushed for our sins.
He was beaten so we could be whole.
He was whipped so we could be healed.


----------



## 270Bowman (May 20, 2012)

Athens Devastator 
Athens Slayer
Athens Stealth
Athens SBD (Silent But Deadly)


----------



## cowsword (Sep 13, 2012)

Athens Double Helix


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

The Athens Juggernaut 

The Athens Tribulation

The Athens Android

The Athens Vigilante

The Athens Cyberdroid

The Athens Nanodroid

The Athens Hyperdrive


----------



## Zackirby (Jan 28, 2013)

*Athens Wretch. 
Athens Revival. 
Athens Beast. 
Athens Prayer. 
Athens Decay. 

Just a couple off the top.​ *


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

"lights out" ancronym for Killing a deer, and shooting awesome.

"odysseus" the legend has it that no man could string his bow.


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

athens thunder


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Athens Vixen. A cunning, stealthy hunter.


----------



## mvestal30 (Jan 13, 2013)

Black mamba

Sent from Samsung Rugby Smart


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

BAT
Turret
Turantula
Spider
Widow Maker
Rx


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~Athens~

Quencher

Lights Out

Battalion 

Sgt. Rock

Deviator 

Aggressor

Prospect

Gambler

Hickok

Ricochet

Breather

Liberator

Convincer

Victor

Believer


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

"the Eraser"

Point blank

"the Provider"

Rut buster

Pass through

the "BBD" for big buck down


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

dark cloud. it's gonna be a bad day for the deer.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~Athens~

Reasoner

Punisher

Recruiter

Deadwood

Demon

Hotshot

Greeter

Fabian

Loyalist

Silk

Fammoth

Goth


----------



## harleynut (Jan 20, 2013)

reaper black ops


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

the "battalion"

the "woodsman"

"tracker"

no mercy


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

the "judge", not to infringe on a popular .410 firearm.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just name it Earl


----------



## bigaustinp (Jan 23, 2013)

name it the black mamba


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Athens Decendant


----------



## bigaustinp (Jan 23, 2013)

or the athens archon


----------



## Ou224 (Oct 21, 2010)

Apollo.


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Athens Ancestor


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Already used by Hoyt


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Athens "X"

Athens Black Widow

Athens scorpion

Athens venom

Athens tack Driver

Athens Penetrator

Athens Kinetic(energy)

Athens Focus

Athens 60X

Athens Impulse

Athens Enigma

Athens prodigy

Athens safari


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Athens Nomad :
A nomad (Greek: νομάδες, nomádes, "those who let pasture herds"), commonly known as an itinerant in modern-day contexts, is a member of a community of people who move from one place to another, rather than settling permanently in one location. There are an estimated 30–40 million nomads in the world. [2] Many cultures have traditionally been nomadic, but traditional nomadic behavior is increasingly rare in industrialized countries. Nomadic cultures are discussed in three categories according to economic specialization: hunter-gatherers


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

The Athens "Toxon" or "Toxophilite"

Toxon (Greek) = Bow

Toxophilite (Greek) = a lover of the bow


----------



## BioAbyssal (Nov 8, 2012)

Aggressor 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm going to go all Star Trek nerd - 

*The Bat'leth*

The shape of the entire riser resembles it.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

These are a few that probably WON'T be considered:

Exploder
DryFire
Delaminator
CamLeaner
Serving Eater
The Hump
Small Valley
the Creeper


:lol:


----------



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

Inspiration or Innovation or Unique


----------



## grapplemonkey (Nov 2, 2005)

Athens Kamakani... Kamakani is Hawaiian for the wind... just a little local flavor.


----------



## RorrStarquality (Oct 14, 2012)

pa.hunter said:


> Apache,Blaze,Brutus,Caspar,Champion,Dynamo ,Fang,Hawk,Mo-Jo,Nitro ,Rambo,Ranger,Scamp,Spike,Victor,Arachna,Crimson,Cyclops,Fang,Phantom,Raven,Reaper,VooDoo,Wolverine,venom,venom venom we have it venom ! or reaper maybe raven?


You don't have ADHD do you??


----------



## RorrStarquality (Oct 14, 2012)

cams&cables said:


> Silentium.....latin,means perfection...


I do like this.... And also the Critter Getter!!! That one was awesome! :-D


----------



## RorrStarquality (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok, I've read all 92 pages... No one has said these.

Athens Icarus - the mythical creature who flew too close to the sun and was burned.

Athens Crow. What Aussies call Ravens.


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

Aftermath/ rush/addiction/ fusion/smoke/contact/advance/no mas/


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

RorrStarquality said:


> You don't have ADHD do you??


Apparently you dont if you just read ALL 62 pages. Well maybe, theres not 92.


----------



## RorrStarquality (Oct 14, 2012)

iceman14 said:


> Apparently you dont if you just read ALL 62 pages. Well maybe, theres not 92.


I wanted to be certain my ideas weren't duplicated! If everyone else had done the same thing, perhaps there would be 50 pages not 92! And I wouldn't have wasted so much time.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

No kidding


----------



## RorrStarquality (Oct 14, 2012)

There's actually 93 if you're using an iPhone...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

To make it easy use the "search this thread" for names used


----------



## RorrStarquality (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't have that option using the tapatalk app. But that information will be useful to other forum users! Thanks for the handy tip.


----------



## southernson (Feb 5, 2010)

93 pages and no name, how about the athens wank..


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

"bone saw"

or just "the saw"

"lumberjack" for two reasons, the riser looks like a axe blade or knife, and 2. youll be stacking deer up like chord wood.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

A very nice looking bow should do well for Athens. 

Bows name: 
Asylum


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

how's about outrages , cause it looks it , and this thread is there too .


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

How about the Athens Complete. Everything you could want in one bow. Or possibly the Athens Stargate, due to the futuristic design.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Will have a name picked today


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

Altar
Borderland
Chivalry


----------



## schmittk08 (Aug 22, 2009)

Athens *Comrade*. Nothing better than hunting with your best friend or *COMRADE*.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

athens "shadow"

"blackjack"

"backwoods"


----------



## ojogallegos (Apr 23, 2011)

The *"Bowdacious*" an absolute bad ass bow!


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Athens Hardcore


----------



## J Demuth (Jan 6, 2011)

identity
demeanor
character
nature


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

ok,, spider references:

the "web"

black fang

venom

tarantula

chilobrachy: is the name of a type of tarantula

Huntsman : double play on words, there is a huntsman spider.

"latrodectus" variolus, or northern black widow. Or just "black widow"


----------



## Elijames21 (Jan 28, 2013)

The Ranger?


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

The "wolf" there are wolf spiders too.

or "goliath" as in goliath tarantula.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

OHIOARCHER36 said:


> how's about outrages , cause it looks it , and this thread is there too .


or short it up a little ''outrage'' . it will for sure remind me of this sight for a name of a bow ...


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

How about "Blister" or "Concept 13"


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

Arachne. Half spider. Half human

Tarantulasaurus Rex


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

"Scythe" Cause it looks like one and will surely slice through what ever is in its path!


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

INVISION or INVASION


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

Athens sci-fi


----------



## wv_hunter (Oct 5, 2007)

*Athens Phoenix.* In Greek mythology, a phoenix is a long-lived bird that is cyclically regenerated or reborn. Associated with the sun, a phoenix obtains new life by arising from the ashes of its predecessor

*Athens Determination*


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

Solar


----------



## Derag2 (Mar 15, 2009)

Athens Appendage...... when you pick up this bow it will feel like its appart of your body.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

"arachnid", short for 8 legged creatures

and arachnophobe. someone who has fear of spiders.

athens "tick" , not exactly a spider but close.


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

im going to throw one last name out there:

*Athens Joker*


----------



## coderun (Nov 28, 2008)

Athens: turmoil, riddle, distraction, uproar.


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

Athens "VET" in honor of all who are,or have served.

Only 2 people have died for you : Jesus for Salvation and an American Soldier for freedom!


----------



## Deezey (Apr 10, 2012)

Athens Valkyrie or Athens Valkyrja (chooser of the slain)


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Diminsion
Spectrum


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Athens Torrent


----------



## ramhead99 (Jul 30, 2012)

Athens Artifact


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Heirloom
Turrent


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

grim reaper or reaper


----------



## Nitrous24 (Jul 16, 2012)

Trinity


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

ventilator


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

one hole


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

''fever'' , cause we all got the fever ....


----------



## MYMAXXIS (Mar 20, 2011)

Vulcan


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Mute
Solace
Response
Approach


----------



## johndoe (Dec 2, 2009)

How about:
Enmity or Havoc


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~Athens~

Freak

Amigo

Heritage

Ratchet

P.A.S. ( Pick A Spot)

Avenger

Simpleton

Bute

Undertaker

Thor

A Team

Buddy

Juice

Inspire

Defiant

Christine

Wildchild

Cujo

Rose

Dreamcatcher

Throttle

Driver

Blaze

Regulator


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Athens Punch


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Authority


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

I got it! 
The Shiznit


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Enclave


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Athens Recluse!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Astra


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Athens Perfection, nuff said


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

I did not read all names posted since there is 64 pages to the thread but I'd name it H A D E S (Greek mythology god) I think it goes perfect with color and design or K R A T O S (Another Greek name)


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

WindRunner


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Athens Prophecy


----------



## B0wHunterB0b (Jan 6, 2010)

Ripper


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~Athens~

Heat Seeker

Meddler

Sonic

Exciter

Sportsman

Anvil

Freakster

Obliger 

Hurricane

Hemorrhage


----------



## Erik23601 (Oct 12, 2007)

Athens Venom


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Outcast
Area 13 (2013 model)
Area 51


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Bles•sed (two syllables)


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Athens Cervi Intertium

CG


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Athens Thunderhead


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

Athens Oblivion


----------



## cloutier172 (Oct 17, 2012)

Athens Redemption


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Shotput


----------



## texican89 (May 2, 2012)

”Wicked”


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

Athens KRONOS because Kronos was the father of many greek gods and this Daddy of all new Bows!!!!!


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Athens Centrifuge














where
is earth's gravitational acceleration,
is the rotational radius,
is the angular velocity in radians per unit time


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Athens Axiom

Main Entry:	axiom  [ak-see-uhm] Show IPA
Part of Speech:	noun
Definition:	principle
Synonyms: adage, aphorism, apothegm, device, dictum, fundamental, law, maxim, moral, postulate, precept, proposition, proverb, saying, theorem, truism, truth
Antonyms: absurdity, ambiguity, foolishness, nonsense, paradox


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)

Athens Rocket
Athens Overdrive
Athens ForceField
Athens Revolution 
Athens Cynergy
Athens Verizon
Athens Starship 
Athens Substance
Athens Strategy


----------



## DaveRooney (Nov 22, 2012)

The RAPTURE

The Rapture is a term in Christian eschatology which refers to the "being caught up" discussed in 1 Thessalonians 4:17, when the "dead in Christ" and "we who are alive and remain" will be "caught up in the clouds" to meet "the Lord in the air".[1]


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Athens Argent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)

Athens Impression 
Athens Emerge
Athens Lazer
Athens FlightControl


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Tacticool 

Sinful 

Baleful 

Malice


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Athens Illiad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)

Athens Pilot or Autopilot 
Athens Scorpion


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Athens Aello


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Athens EUCLIDEAN

adjective, often capitalized \yü-ˈkli-dē-ən\

Definition of EUCLIDEAN

: of, relating to, or based on the geometry of Euclid or a geometry with similar axioms


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Athens Except 

Pretty sure that one has been offered 

Athens Exempt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Introducing for 2013...

Athens Archery's most maniacal bow ever...*

*Athens Maniac*

*simply affected with madness*

(Cue sounds of maniacal laughter... Image fades to black...)


----------



## diamonddustdc (Mar 3, 2012)

Valkyrie


----------



## hoytum (May 27, 2005)

O M G ! I like it.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Athens Alcatraz


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

oh, oh i have also another one. How about the

Athens Dawn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~Athens~

Emotion

Amnesty 

Dragster

Cherokee

Hoosier


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Athens Revolution, Athens Evolution, Athens Acropolis, Athens Greco, Athens Attica


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

Athens Oracle

Going with the Greek theme


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

and one more

Athens Armageddon

... maybe too massive, i know :sad:


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

By the way, how will we know when and who wins??


----------



## Iwantbigbucks (Feb 25, 2006)

How about the athens saronic, or blizzak or FULL THROTTLE.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I still like The Athens Evil


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

longitude and latitude of athens greece
N38 or E23


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Bounty Hunter.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

*Athens R.I.P*


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~Athens~

Dragon

Occult

Maddness

Hell Bringer

Evolution

Inspiration 

Bullet

Cajun

Burn

Legacy


----------



## MonsterT85 (Nov 1, 2012)

RazorBack!!


----------



## primal-archery (Jun 25, 2011)

Athens ABSOLUTE

Shoot all others then you will know with absolute certainty this bow is the best.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Athens *Talon*, *Raptor*, or *Peregrine* because that riser reminds me of a bird of prey.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

~Athens~

Mutilator 

Helix

Illini

Discovery

Aveo

Integrity 

Jack

Fuel

Diesel

Jammer

Torpedo


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Athens Wildfire
Athens Terror
Athens Reign
Athens Firestorm
Athens Razorback


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ATF

Athens Tribal Force


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Im' definitely not reading thru all of the sugggestions, Surely someone said Apocalypse.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

athens Apollo,Venture,Pioneer,Dawn,Nuisance,Sapphire,Scylark,Solitaire,Superior,Upset,Majestic,Resistance,Revenge,Rubicon,Conqueror,Warhawk, here is the ones ! all done


----------



## OakKing (Apr 14, 2012)

Athens Dawnbreaker


----------



## Beachtree (May 15, 2008)

The athens dirtnap.


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Athens Hol-E
Athens Sick-L
Athens Juke
Athens Hit
Athens Curve
Athens Recruit
Athens Boar


----------



## 126911 (Nov 3, 2007)

Athens Spartacus


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

The name has been picked!!

Athens Testament was posted on our facebook on Friday at 3:57pm..... Michael H. Barry wins the new bow.

Thanks for all the great suggestions...

We do have 2 more bows coming soon

**The first person to say that name here was Zakk54 so I am going to offer him the $300 off MSRP.


----------

